# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve

## Iliriani

Një esse mbi identitetin shqiptar nga Ismail Kadare

*Sprovë*

1

Në shkurt të vitit 2006, kryekomisioneri i Këshillit të Evropës, Baroso, fluturoi me avion për në Tiranë, për nënshkrimin e Marrëveshjes së Shqipërisë së vogël me kontinentin e madh evropian.
Disa vite më parë fjala marrëveshje e përdorur për Evropën, do të ishte fatale në Shqipëri, madje aq fort, saqë do të çonte në burg ose në pushkatim cilindo. Për Evropën ishte e përshtatshme vetëm një fjalë, ajo e kundërta me marrëveshjen, pra mosmarrëveshja. Mosmarrëveshje e plotë, e palodhshme, e përjetshme. 
Ky ishte urdhri numër një i kohës. Programi i pandryshueshëm komunist. Thënë ndryshe: verdikti kundër Shqipërisë.
Në dhjetor të vitit 1990, ky verdikt u shkel me këmbë e u thye. Fjalët e duam Shqipërinë si Evropa, ishin të parat që gjëmuan në trajtën e një himni, e një programi të ri. E bashkë me to, disa javë më pas, shtatorja e njeriut më antievropian që kishte njohur ky vend, u thye e u zvarrit gjithashtu. 
Që nga ajo kohë Evropa, më saktë Evropa atlantike nuk pushoi së qeni xanxa kryesore për shqiptarët. 
Më 1997, kur për turpin tonë, shteti shqiptar ra, ishte Evropa që na u gjend në fatkeqësi. Sna erdhi ashtu siç e kishim pritur: me viza, para dhe, Zoti e di çfarë, por me armë dhe topa, për të na pajtuar me njëri-tjetrin. Përpara se Evropa me NATO-n të merrnin këtë vendim të madh, disa herë u ngrit dyshimi se mos shqiptarët e ndërkryer, ashtu të armatosur siç ishin, të qëllonin trupat ndërhyrëse.
Për fat të mirë, kjo nuk ndodhi. Midis marrëzisë, populli shqiptar e bëri së paku një gjë të mençur. Në vendin ku mosprekja e kufirit prej çizmes së ushtarit të huaj, ishte kthyer në mit, asnjë armë, qoftë edhe për zakon, nuk u shkreh kundër ushtrisë euroatlantike. Ishte hera e parë që në historinë shqiptare ndodhte një gjë e tillë. Ajo ishte një dëshmi e madhe: dëshmi prekëse, se atë ushtri që po zbarkonte nga deti dhe nga ajri, shqiptarët e quajtën si të tyren.
Vetvetishëm midis kaosit, pa retorikë integruese, pa u shtyrë prej askujt, shqiptarët treguan qartë se ndiheshin evropianë. Ata nënshkruan kështu një akt monumental: rigjetjen e Evropës së humbur.
Dy vite më pas, si një përgjigje e mirëkuptimit, ndodhi e pabesueshmja. E njëjta ushtri euroatlantike, me avionë, raketa e bombardime, ndërhyri për çlirimin e Shqipërisë së jashtme, Kosovës.
U duk sikur kontinenti mëmë, i penduar për harresën e gjatë, po kujtohej më në fund për popullin e braktisur.


2

Nëse marrëdhëniet e Evropës me më trillanin e tre gadishujve të saj jugorë, Ballkanin, mund të thuhej se ishin kundërthënëse, ato me shtetin e vogël shqiptar, e kapërcenin çdo përfytyrim.
Përpara se të kujtojmë tepër shkurt kronikën historike, le të sjellim ndër mend vitet e tranzicionit, ato që i mbajnë mend të gjithë.
Fill pas dehjes së parë për Evropën, madje mu midis dalldisjes për të, nuk u bë e qartë asnjëherë se çfarë e shtyu qeverinë e parë demokratike të bënte një lëvizje kundërthënëse. Krejt si një shpend i verbër, një dërgatë shqiptare fluturoi me avion për në Xhedal, fluturim pas të cilit Shqipëria u gdhi në Ligën Islamike.
Opozita e majtë bëri njëfarë zhurme, kundërshtuese, që u quajt me të drejtë e pasinqertë, ngaqë kur ajo vetë erdhi në pushtet, nuk bëri asgjë për ta rishqyrtuar anëtarësimin ende të paratifikuar në Parlament. Kjo u shpjegua dymënyrash. E para, se opozitës, së akuzuar, për shkak të liderëve të saj, si grekofile, i interesonte një ngjyrim i tejshquar islamik për tu mjegulluar filogreqizmi i saj. E dyta, hotelet e shtrenjta të Dubait, të shoqëruar, ndoshta, nga dhurata të shtrenjta, ishin mjaft joshëse gjithashtu për të majtën.
Kur u duk se, pas kësaj turbullire, njëfarë konsensusi u arrit midis dy krahëve kryesorë politikë, të djathtës dhe të majtës, lidhur me Evropën, kur u duk se u kapërcye disi edhe xhelozia e secilës palë, që futjen në Evropë ta kryente ajo e kurrsesi pala tjetër; shkurt, kur u duk më në fund se dritëza e shumëpritur në anën tjetër të tunelit po shfaqej, në vend të kthjellimit të strategjisë politike shqiptare, ca re të zeza e mbuluan horizontin.
Ishin ca hamendje përherë e më shqetësuese, ca si mëdyshje kinse filozofike, kinse hamletiane: jemi apo sjemi evropianë. Të jemi a të mos jemi të tillë. Është Shqipëria Evropë, a sështë Evropë. Është Lindje a Perëndim. Është më shumë Perëndim se Lindje. Është më shumë myslimane se e krishtere. Është edhe ashtu edhe kështu. Sështë as ashtu, as kështu etj., etj.
U dukën si përçartje komike në fillim. Ndërkaq, hamendjet e hamletizmat sa vente shtoheshin. Le ta themi më mirë haptas atë që kemi fshehur. Përse të hiqemi ata që sjemi? Përse, hiqemi si evropianë, kur dihet që sjemi të tillë? Shkurt, përse të na vijë turp nga identiteti ynë joevropian? 
Sa më shumë që nënshkrimi i marrëveshjes së Shqipërisë shtetërore me Evropën afrohej, aq më fort ndiheshin murmurimat. Sa më shumë që afrohej caktimi i statusit të Kosovës, me fjalë të tjera, besimi i Evropës e i Amerikës se Kosova mund të hynte si shtet i pavarur në familjen kontinentale, aq më këmbëngulëse bëhej krrokama se shqiptarët ishin si mish i huaj, pra i padashur, për Evropën.
Sishte mbushur as java e fillimit të bisedimeve të Vjenës për statusin e Kosovës, e skishin kaluar veç disa orë që avioni i kryekomisionerit evropian Baroso, ishte ulur në aeroportin e Tiranës, kur murmurimat disi kaotike u shtuan. Ato u shfaqën madje edhe atje ku priteshin më pak, si për shembull, në ndonjë deklarim të akademikut nga Kosova, Rexhep Qosja. Thelbi i shkrimit të tij Identiteti kombëtar dhe vetëdija fetare, është përpjekje për të treguar se shqiptarët vetëm përgjysmë i përkasin qytetërimit evropian. Sipas Qosjes shqiptarët skanë pse të shtiren si evropianë, ngaqë ata i takojnë qytetërimit islamik hiç më pak se qytetërimit të krishterë.
I turbullt, i cekët dhe i pasaktë, akademiku bie në kundërshtim me veten dhe shkrimet e tij të mëparshme ku ai me të drejtë, ka qenë ithtar i vendosur i tezës se atdheu është një, e fetë janë tri, pra, nuk janë fetë ato që kushtëzojnë identitetin por tjetër gjë. E megjithatë, kur vjen puna për të vërtetuar evropianizmin e munguar shqiptar, Qosja përdor pikërisht fjalët islamik dhe i krishterë thua se një shqiptar i krishterë mund të jetë evropian, por një shqiptar mysliman, kurrsesi!
Por keqkuptimet në shkrimin e Qosjes nuk janë vetëm këto. Përveç nervozizmit të papërligjur ndaj asaj tradite kulturore që ka qenë lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar, nervozizëm që nuk lë pa prekur mbajtjen e portretit të Nënë Terezës në institucionet e Kosovës, në këto shkrime spikat diçka e errët dhe e rrezikshme: ndarja e identitetit shqiptar. 
Muzika ngjan si e njohur.
Askush nuk mund të jetë aq naiv sa të mos e kuptojë se një identitet i ndarë është një komb i ndarë. Askush smund të jetë aq i ngathët nga mendja që të mos e kuptojë se përjashtimi i gjysmës ose shumicës së kombit shqiptar nga identiteti evropian, do të thotë përjashtim nga Evropa. Dhe përjashtimi nga Evropa nuk është larg dëbimit nga Evropa.
Ky nuk është as përfundim teorik e as filozofik. Kombi shqiptar, përpara se ta lexojë në libra e ka ndier në mishin e tij këtë lemeri. Shpërnguljet me dhunë kanë hyrë në vetëdijen e traumatizuar të disa brezave shqiptarë.
Këto shpërngulje nuk ranë si rrufe në qiell të pastër. Ato ishin përgatitur për një kohë të gjatë nga zyra kriminelësh, nga ushtarakë sadistë, nga akademikë të zinj si Vasa Çubrulloviçi, nga mendësia e një popullsie të tërë të dehur prej etheve shoviniste.
Në këtë përgatitje, po ta hulumtosh tani do të gjesh paradigmat e vjetra: Njëra prej tyre është identiteti joevropian i shqiptarëve. Shqiptarët, turq të ardhur nga Anadolli. Shqiptarët, myslimanë, mish i huaj për Evropën e krishtere. Shqiptarët, rrezik për qytetërimin evropian. Shqiptarët duhen mbajtur të tkurrur, të thyer në mes. Na lini ne ta bëjmë këtë punë.
Gjithë strategjia e Millosheviçit për të marrë dritën jeshile nga Evropa për zhbërjen e së paku gjysmës së kombit shqiptar, atij që skishte identitet evropian, domethënë të shqiptarëve më besim mysliman, bazohej në besimin e tij të verbër se Evropa do të binte në këtë kurth gjenocidar. 
Ne e dimë çndodhi. Evropa dhe SHBA-ja nuk ranë në kurth dhe kjo është një nga aktet më të ndritshme të qytetërimit perëndimor.

3

Përpara se ti kthehemi tezave për identitetin e përgjysmuar shqiptar, le të hamendësojmë një çast se ndoshta mbrojtësit e tyre kanë të drejtë. Me fjalë të tjera të shtrojmë pyetjen se mos vallë gjithë këto vite, madje disa shekuj me radhë nuk e paskëshim ditur çkemi qenë? Ose e kemi ditur gabim? Mos na kanë gënjyer poetët, nga De Rada te Naim Frashëri, që të kujtojmë se jemi ata që sjemi? Dhe prapë mund të vazhdonim. Mos vallë më 1990, kemi lëshuar britmën e gabuar E duam Shqipërinë si Evropa? Mos vallë ajo duhej të ishte: E duam si Evropa, por e duam edhe si Azia, ose Hiç më pak se Azia? Shkurt mos jemi ata që sjemi?
E gjithë kjo nuk është aspak për të qeshur. Përçartje të tilla, në prag të afrimit të portave të Evropës, përpara se të ishin komike, janë thellësisht tragjike. Si të tilla, ato kërkojnë një përgjigje të qartë, serioze dhe pse jo, të prerë. Në raste të tilla parimi kryesor është se një popull është ai që është dhe ska nevojë as për pudër zbukurimi e as për blozë përçmuese.
Letrat e Shqipërisë janë të qarta.
Populli shqiptar nuk ka identitet gjysmak, të shtirë apo të fshehur pas lajlelulesh mashtruese. Identiteti i tij është gjithashtu i qartë, pavarësisht se dikush nuk dëshiron ta shohë, e dikujt nuk i intereson ta shohë. 
Gjeografia, gjëja më kokëfortë në botë, dëshmon e para evropianitetin shqiptar. Zelli i atyre që me çdo kusht duan ta zbehin disi edhe këtë fakt kokëfortë, arrin disa herë të krijojë përshtypjen se Shqipëria është në skaj të Evropës dhe fill pas saj nis Turqia, ose Azia. Ndërkaq, kur hedh sytë në hartë vëren se gjer në atë kufi shtrihen së paku tri shtete të tjera: Maqedonia, Greqia dhe Bullgaria. Për të mos përmendur atë që quhet Turqia evropiane.
Popullsia shqiptare, ashtu si e gjithë kontinentit evropian, është e bardhë. Ashtu si gjuha, ajo quhet, në rastin më të favorshëm, pasardhëse e ilirëve, në më të pafavorshmet, e trako-ilirëve. Historia e Shqipërisë, ashtu si e gjithë gadishullit, gjer në pushtimin otoman, është pjesë e kronikës mesdhetare evropiane. Së paku tri qytete kryesore të saj, me jetë të pandërprerë, Durrësi, Shkodra dhe Berati, kanë afërsisht një moshë me Romën. Lidhjet ekonomike e ushtarake, ligjet rregulluese (statutet) e qyteteve, të rrugëve e porteve detarë janë të një natyre me ato të kontinentit. Gjurmët arkeologjike greko-iliro-romake, teatro e amfiteatro gjenden gjithashtu kudo. Historia e mesjetës shqiptare sipas veprës monumentale të Milan Shuflait, jepet në një tablo të plotë me principatat, kryezotët, aleancat, krushqitë e natyrisht grindjet e pashembullta, tradita e të cilave ka mbërritur e pazbehur aspak gjer në ditët tona. 
Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, heroi kombëtar shqiptar, përmendja e të cilit ishte e ndaluar në Shqipëri për pesë shekuj, për shkak të sundimit otoman, u bë së pari një mit evropian, (mbi një mijë vepra historike e artistike, të shkruara për të), përpara se Evropa tia rikthente Shqipërisë në shekullin XX.
Letërsia e hershme shqipe, letërsi dygjuhëshe, shqip e latinisht, si në shumicën e vendeve evropiane, u zhvillua në të njëjtin nivel për gati tre shekuj. Emra të mëdhenj të saj si Pjetër Budi, Frang Bardhi, Pjetër Bogdani i botonin veprat e tyre dygjuhëshe në kryeqendrat kulturore evropiane, për ti sjellë fshehtazi në Shqipëri, ku shkrimi dhe shtypshkrimi shqip ishin të ndaluara.
Në kushtet dramatike të ndalimit, më 1908, një komision i kryesuar nga Gjergj Fishta dhe Mithat Frashëri, me shpalljen e alfabetit latin si alfabet zyrtar të shqiptarëve, dhanë një kumt të qartë të evropianizmit shqiptar. Kjo ndodhte në prag të agut, pas një nate të gjatë pesëshekullore, kur mendjet ishin ende të turbullta, dhe alfabeti latin në Ballkan ishte tepër i rrallë.
Me këtë mall tragjik për Evropën e humbur, Shqipëria mbërriti në vitin 1912, vit i lirisë së saj. Më 28 nëntor u shpall pavarësia, dhe nga zgafellat e kombit u nxor flamuri i moçëm mbretëror me shkabë dykrenore, një nga emblemat e mëdha, e cila, prej botës romako-bizantine i kishte kaluar Evropës e kishte zënë vend në qendër të heraldikës së saj. Kontinenti nënë, në një vrull fisnikërie ua njohu atë shenjë shqiptarëve. Por gjestet e Evropës do të ishin më pas tepër të kursyera për ta.


4

Ishte e natyrshme që krahas kësaj historie filoevropiane, e kundërta e saj do të rrugëtonte paralelisht me të: kundërevropianizmi. Ai ishte i pashmangshëm sidomos gjatë pushtimit pesëshekullor osman. Programi kryesor i perandorisë, misioni i saj i shpallur ishte pushtimi dhe shkatërrimi i Evropës mbarë. Merrej me mend se sa e egër do të ishte kjo perandori me trojet e porsapushtuara të kontinentit armik.
Dhe egërsia nuk vonoi. Pas nënshtrimit fizik nisi ai shpirtëror. U lanë në këmbë kishat, por u ndaluan shkollat dhe gjuha e shkruar. Me sa duket qysh atëherë u kuptua se kishat, duke qenë dyllojëshe, katolike dhe ortodokse, ishin më pak të rrezikshme se gjuha, e cila ishte një. Shumë shpejt një besim i ri, do tu shtohej të parëve, feja myslimane me xhamitë e saj. Por gjuha do të ishte prapë një, ashtu siç ishte identiteti i popullit.
Ky i fundit, qysh atëherë, natyrshëm e zuri vendin e vet mbi tre besimet kryesore të shqiptarëve. Qëllonte që brenda një familjeje të gjëllinin përbri besimi katolik dhe mysliman, të ndarë midis vëllezërve. Nisur nga kjo, sduhej ndonjë filozofi për të kuptuar se fetë mund të ishin të ndryshme, por identiteti, ashtu si lidhja gjinore, mbetej gjithmonë një. Kishim pasur një atdhe për të tre besimet dhe kjo sdo të ndryshonte, dhe kjo smund të ndryshonte kurrë.
Nostalgjikët e sotëm të perandorisë otomane duket se e kanë harruar çka ndodhur në atë kohë. Edhe sikur shtypje e plojë të tmerrshme të mos kishte pasur, do të mjaftonte tragjedia e ndalimit të shkollave për disa shekuj rresht, për të kapur përmasat e së keqes.
Shqipëria, ashtu si gjithë vendet e gadishullit, u dëmtua rëndë. U dëmtua e u tret trupi i saj, por po aq i lemerishëm ishte gjymtimi i trurit nga terri i gjatë i padijes. E veç kësaj ndërprerjeje ogurzezë do të mjaftonte të kujtonim nxënësit dhe mësuesit e masakruar, kur kapeshin duke mësuar shkrim e këndim, në bodrumet e fshehta, për të kuptuar se përse gjuha shqipe u ngrit më pas në statusin e martirit dhe përse zuri vendin e një tempulli.
Lufta për zbehjen e identitetit shqiptar dhe zëvendësimi me atë otoman, ishte e lodhshme dhe e përditshme. Perandoria, ashtu si kudo në Ballkan, u përpoq të krijonte të tjera zakone, stil, vese, arkitekturë, veshje, muzikë dhe letërsi. Diku ia dilte e diku kurrsesi. Letërsia e bejtexhinjve, për shembull, njëfarë brumi i përzier shqiptaro-turk, u thye përfundimisht, si një sajesë prej qerpiçi prej murit hijerëndë e monumental, ndonëse të ftohtë, të traditës së letërsisë dygjuhëshe shqiptaro-latine.
Gjatë kohës së komunizmit u bënë shumë përpjekje për ta rehabilituar këtë letërsi, me qëllimin meskin për tia kundërvënë letërsisë tradicionale mesjetare, sidomos asaj katolike, që regjimit nuk i pëlqente kurrsesi. Mirëpo kur studiuesit e morën nëpër duar, e panë se përveç që ishte qesharake për nga niveli, ajo ishte thellësisht e pamoralshme.
E paraqitur kinse si letërsi me probleme shoqërore-klasore e erotike (me gjasme tepër e guximshme për kohën), u pa se si ana shoqërore, si ajo erotike, ishin tepër të dyshimta. Kjo e fundit, për shembull, sishte aspak erotizëm normal, por i mbushur me motive ashikësh e dylberësh. Gjer këtu edhe mund të pranohej, madje mund të quhej tepër e përparuar, për të mos thënë që Shqipëria mund ta paraqiste sot si dëshmi të habitshme të vizionit të saj të emancipuar për homoseksualizmin, dy shekuj përpara Evropës së sotme!
Por kjo punë ishte më e ndërlikuar. E ashtuquajtura letërsi erotike, në një pjesë të madhe të saj sishte gjë tjetër veçse bejte dhe lavde për pedofilinë. Ne i dëgjojmë këto këngë ende sot, por shtiremi sikur nuk i marrim vesh çthonë. Ato gjëmojnë disa herë nëpër lokalet e natës, madje, në programet televizive, e ne prapë shtiremi se nuk i kuptojmë.
Mjafton njëfarë përqendrimi në këto tekste e këto melodi, mjaftojnë dëshmitë e shkruara të kohës, për të kuptuar se cili është thelbi i kësaj nënkulture, të futur kontrabandë, nën pasaportën e artit popullor. Çunat e vegjël, adoleshentët, dylberë me shallvare mëndafshi e vetulla të hequra, nga njëra anë dhe ashikët e moshuar, lalët me mustaqe, që psherëtinin të dergjur për ta, nga ana tjetër, ishin personazhet kryesore të këtyre idileve të neveritshme.
Ende nuk dihet nga kishte buisur kjo kundërkulturë, që jo vetëm me shqiptarët, por me asnjë popull ballkanas skishte lidhje. Në thelb ajo bartte brenda saj një program të fshehur zhburrërimi e zvetënimi moral të pashembullt. Nuk duheshin veç disa breza çunash e lalësh të tillë që jo liria, por vetë ideja e lirisë të perëndonte përgjithmonë.
Kundër kësaj lyre që sdije çemër ti vije, u ngrit Rilindja Kombëtare Shqiptare. Me programin e saj të qartë evropianist, me kthjelltësinë e mendimit, strategjinë burrërore dhe idetë iluministe, ajo e mënjanoi si një rreckë atë kinse kulturë që po rrihte ti zinte frymën Shqipërisë.
Pas tërheqjes së shtetit osman nga gadishulli, lufta midis identitetit të lodhur shqiptar dhe këtij kinse identiteti lëngaraq, u duk se do të përfundonte shpejt. Ky i fundit se kishte më përkrahjen e shtetit pushtues, kurse identiteti shqiptar, si një luan i zgjidhur nga zinxhiri, dukej se mund të fshinte çdo pengesë që do ti dilte përpara. 
Por nuk ndodhi ashtu.
Fill pas ardhjes së mbretit gjerman Vilhelm Vidit, i dërguari protestant i Evropës, në vendin me tri fe, rebelimi i Haxhi Qamilit ishte një ogur i keq. I nisur si mllef kundërevropian ai përfundoi në tërbim antishqiptar. Nën daullet dhe klithmat Dum Babën!, që do të thoshte, as më pak as më shumë: Duam robërinë! hordhitë e haxhiqamilistëve digjnin flamurin shqiptar, mbyllnin shkollat shqipe, masakronin nxënës e mësues, si dikur.
Ky rebelim egërshan u shfaq kështu befas si krah i armatosur i asaj dergjjeje të përgjumur shallvaresh e psherëtimash, që shqiptarët nuk e kishin marrë seriozisht.


5

Nga burrat e shtetit, mbreti Zog ishte një ndër ata që më së shumti u shqetësua nga një përsëritje e mundshme e haxhiqamilizimit. Përpjekjet e tij, shpeshherë të dëshpëruara, për një shtet shqiptar evropian, binin ndesh me fytyrën reale të Shqipërisë. Shqipëria ishte e vonuar. E përveç vonesës, ajo kishte një pengesë tjetër. Ndërsa në vendet e tjera feja zotëruese e krishtere ndihmonte për ndarjen nga tradita otomane, në Shqipëri, ajo traditë mund të strehohej pikërisht pas fesë zotëruese, myslimanizmit. (Parazitë të shumtë do ti ngjiteshin kësaj feje, sidomos në shekullin e njëzetë, duke përfshirë edhe të fundit, atë më të rrezikshmin, terrorizmin.) Por jemi ende në fillim të shekullit.
Faik Konica, qysh pa u përmbysur perandoria, u drejtoi një thirrje muhamedanëve shqiptarë. Thirrja ishte profetike: otomanët po rrëzoheshin, çdo të bënin myslimanët shqiptarë?
Konica dhe gjithë mendjet e ndritura të kohës e kuptonin se çështja e myslimanizmit shqiptar, ishte në të vërtetë çështja e ekzistencës së Shqipërisë. Vetëm me të krishterët Shqipëria nuk mund të bëhej. Ndaj programi i një Shqipërie evropiane, ishte i pandarë nga ai i një myslimanizmi kombëtar e njëherësh evropian. 
Shqiptarët ishin familjarizuar ndërkaq me idenë se identiteti shqiptar, duke qenë një, qëndronte vetvetiu mbi të tre besimet e tyre. Të tre ata ishin njëlloj të ligjshëm dhe çdo fryrje e njërit në dëmtim të tjetrit, do ta prishte drejtpeshimin historik. Pra do të kishte tre përbërës të një identiteti dhe jo një identitet i ndarë më tresh.
Natyrisht që kjo çështje e zgjidhur parimisht e filozofikisht, gjatë kohës kur ende Shqipëria nuk ekzistonte si shtet më vete, paraqitej më e ndërlikuar në kushtet e pavarësisë. Mbreti Zog, i cili u ndesh me të, do ta kuptonte se një shtet shqiptar në Evropë nuk mund të mbahej në këmbë jashtë zakoneve të kontinentit: aleancave, traktateve e gjeostrategjisë, me fjalë të tjera, jashtë kushtëzimit evropian. Për ta përshtatur vendin me këto zakone të reja, ai e quajti të ngutshme nxjerrjen e ligjeve dhe dekreteve që rregullonin marrëdhëniet e të tre besimeve me shtetin. Merrej me mend që një vend të rëndësishëm do të zinin çështjet e besimit mysliman. Ndër to, kryesorja ishte ndarja e tij me çmërsin e shtetit të perënduar osman. Kështu ai nxori dekrete që disa herë u dukën tejet të guximshme e të parakohshme, si ai për ndalimin e qylafit turk për burrat, ose të ferexhesë për gratë. Dekreti i tij më befasues ishte ai i ndryshimit të lutjes në gjunjë. Duke u nisur nga një nyje e Kanunit të moçëm, që ndalonte rreptësisht rënien në gjunjë të burrave, e që një burrë të gjunjëzuar e quante të vdekur moralisht, mbreti, nëpërmjet Bashkësisë Islame, urdhëroi myslimanët shqiptarë të faleshin këndej e tutje pa e ulur dinjitetin shqiptar, domethënë në këmbë!
Dhe ashtu u bë. Mund të dukej se mbreti Zog, në përpjekje për krijimin e myslimanit evropian, po kryente ca bëma që mund të dukeshin donkishoteske. Por sishte fare ashtu. Në të njëjtën kohë afërsisht, sado e habitshme të dukej, në Turqi, në bërthamën e ish-perandorisë së rroposur, po përparonte ideja e një Turqie evropiane.
Po vërtetohej ideja e rilindësve se myslimanizmi shqiptar nuk do të ishte pengesë për rrugëtimin e Shqipërisë drejt Evropës.
Ndërkaq, në hapësirën shqiptare, që kishte mbetur jashtë kufijve shtetërorë, po ndodhte një zhdrivillim i kundërt. Rrethet shoviniste në vendet fqinje, kryesisht në Jugosllavi, e kuptuan shumë shpejt se mund ta shfrytëzonin myslimanizmin kundër identitetit shqiptar. Si vende të krishtera që ishin, do të ngjante e logjikshme që ato të përpiqeshin të dobësonin myslimanizmin te shqiptarët. Por, për një paradoks të madh, ato bënë të kundërtën. Dukej qartë se ajo që i shqetësonte ata nuk ishte myslimanizmi, por identiteti shqiptar. Ndaj në mënyrë të ethshme shpresonin që me anë të fesë ti merrnin frymën identitetit.
Strategjia e tyre ishte afatgjatë. Sa më shumë që shqiptarët të ngjanin jo si shqiptarë me besime të ndryshme, por thjesht si myslimanë pa komb, aq më të huaj do të dukeshin në sytë e Evropës. Dhe kështu, Evropa, e mësuar me zakonin e mbrapshtë që popujt myslimanë ti përftonte më lehtë si koloni, se sa si popuj sovranë, të tillë do ti përftonte dhe shqiptarët, gjersa ti harronte.
Shqipëria zyrtare ndërkaq ishte pengesë për këtë harrim. Mbreti Zog sikur ta ndiente të keqen, vazhdonte me dëshpërim evropianizmin e ngutshëm të vendit. Por një ngjarje e beftë do të ndërlikonte gjithçka: pushtimi italian.
Nga dëshpërimi dhe zia si një ngushëllim i papritur do të ishte bashkimi i Kosovës me Shqipërinë. Por hareja për këtë sdo të vazhdonte gjatë. Pushtimin fashist do ta zëvendësonte diktatura komuniste, më saktë një diktaturë dyfishe; shqiptare dhe serbe, e para mbi vendin amë, e dyta mbi Kosovën.
Procesi i evropianizimit jo vetëm u ndërpre, por urrejtja kundër Evropës, u bë baza e strategjisë komuniste. Kjo urrejtje ishte dhurata më e çmuar që komunizmi shqiptar u bëri jugosllavëve. Shqipëria u nda përsëri nga Evropa, këtë herë edhe më tragjikisht.
Më 1947-ën, Enver Hoxha, të vetmen sprovë historike që shkroi ia kushtoi himnizimit të Haxhi Qamilit. Urrejtja kundërevropiane u shkri me atë kundërshqiptare si trupi me hijen e vet.
Ëndrra jugosllave po njëmendësohej nëpërmjet Enver Hoxhës. Dhe ndodhi ajo që pritej, Evropa e harroi Shqipërinë.
Me duar të lira tashmë, jugosllavët iu turrën identitetit shqiptar.


6

Rretheve shoviniste në Jugosllavi dukej se iu erdhi dita. Armiqësimi i Shqipërisë komuniste me Evropën ishte argumenti më i mirë për ta, për ti paraqitur edhe shqiptarët e Jugosllavisë si kundërevropianë.
Thelbi i strategjisë jugosllave mbetej i pandryshuar: të tkurrej, të shkonte drejt tretjes shtati i këtij populli, që edhe pa këtë, ishte mpakur pa pushim. Ai nuk po e kapërcente dot shifrën fatale, një milion, në kohën që popujt e tjerë ishin katërfishuar e disa herë tetëfishuar.
Pra, thelbi mbetej statusi i gjymtuar i Shqipërisë. Njëfarë gjenocidi i ftohtë, i vazhdueshëm. Pyetja, a ka shqiptarë normalë, thënë ndryshe shqiptarë që ishin vërtet shqiptarë, kishte përgjigje mohuese. Nga jugu, nga rrethet shoviniste greke vinte ideja e mbrapshtë se ortodoksët në Ballkan, përveç sllavëve, ishin të gjithë grekë, pra rrjedhimisht nuk kishte, madje nuk mund të kishte shqiptarë ortodoksë. Ata që hiqeshin të tillë, nuk ishin veç grekë, që rastësisht kishin mbetur brenda kufijve të Shqipërisë dhe që flisnin gjuhën shqipe, natyrisht përkohësisht!
Të dehur nga kjo ide, jugosllavët po josheshin nga një neps edhe më i madh: ti shkëputnin kombit të vjetër, një copë më të madhe: myslimanët. Ndryshe nga mënyra greke, që kujtonin se marrëzinë e tyre mund ta arrinin me ca shpallje e ca mallkime shkronjash, si dikur, sllavët e kuptonin se procesi do të ishte i gjatë dhe i mundimshëm. Meqenëse sdukej asnjë shpresë se shqiptarët do ta zëvendësonin identitetin e tyre me atë sllav, e vetmja mënyrë mbetej ajo e tërthorta, përdorimi i një identiteti të tretë. 
Pas heqjes së ortodoksëve dhe myslimanëve, trupit skeletik të kombit, nuk do ti mbetej veçse pakica katolike, e vetmja për të cilën ndonjë fqinj tjetër, ta zëmë Italia, nuk po tregonte ndonjë padurim gllabërimi. Por pakicës, sado rrënjëse të ishte do ti gjendej zgjidhja. E bashkë me të do të përfundonte kështu problemi shqiptar.
Për të njëmendësuar ëndrrën e tyre makabre, jugosllavët kishin nevojë për përvojën otomane. Kështu qysh në vitet 50, ata filluan programin e shpërnguljes me dhunë të shqiptarëve drejt Turqisë. E bënë këtë si një test në sytë e Evropës dhe të kampit socialist, pa u shqetësuar prej askujt, madje as prej atij që hiqej si miku i shqiptarëve e që në të vërtetë ishte armiku i tyre më i madh, Stalinit.
Zëvendësimi i gjuhës shqipe prej turqishtes po nxitej edhe më fort, e bashkë me të, pakësimi i shkollave për shqiptarët. Politika e vjetër osmane: mjaft i keni xhamitë, sju duhen shkollat, po përparonte si në ethe. Krahas gjuhës, i gjithë ngjyrimi kombëtar po zbehej me shpejtësi. Muzika po orientalizohej më fort se më parë, veshjet e famshme tradicionale, ato që edhe gjatë periudhës së gjatë otomane ishin ruajtur, po zëvendësoheshin, jo prej veshjeve të kohës si kudo, por me petka arabe që nuk ishin njohur kurrë në këtë vend.
Jugosllavia, kjo primadonë e botës së tretë, po i ofronte kësaj bote popullsinë më të padëshiruar të saj, shqiptarët. Ajo përpiqej që këta të ngjanin sa më pak evropianë e aq më shumë afrikano-veriorë e aziatikë. Kështu, kur të vinte çasti fatal, që ajo e përgatiti me aq kujdes, ti thoshte Evropës, se ajo nuk po zhbënte një popull normal të këtij kontinenti, por një nënpopull.
E gjithë kjo ethe shkombëtarizimi shoqërohej nga propaganda për rrezikun e krijimit të një pyke të myslimanizmit në brinjët e Evropës. Parashikoheshin skenarë ogurzinj me trekëndësha islamikë, me qendra terroriste, fundamentaliste, me xhihad version ballkanik etj., etj.
E gjithë kjo në pritje të çastit fatal, kur rebelimi shqiptar do të shpërthente. Ai rebelim do të paraqitej si luftë për islamin, e jo si luftë për liri. Si luftë kundër krishterimit serb e jo kundër krimit serb. Shkurt, si luftë kundër qytetërimit evropian, në emër të një tjetër qytetërimi.
Nuk ishte e lehtë për shqiptarët e Kosovës tu shmangeshin këtyre kurtheve. Por ata ia dolën dhe kjo ishte një meritë e tyre e jashtëzakonshme. Ata i treguan gjithë botës se luftonin në radhë të parë për liri. Dhe prapë për liri. Ata i treguan Evropës se skishin asgjë kundër krishterimit serb, e aq më pak atij evropian, ngaqë krishterimi ishte gjithashtu besim i tyre, vëllam i vjetër i myslimanizmit, madje krishterimi shqiptar ishte më i moçëm se ai sllav.
Në çaste të vështira, popujve u ndriçohet mendja në mënyrë të ethshme. Një shekull më parë, në ag të shkëputjes nga osmanët, Rilindja Shqiptare e flakëroi mendimin shqiptar, duke hedhur idenë e harmonisë fetare në interes të lirisë e të kombit. Një shekull më pas, kundër propagandës serbe që këmbëngulte ti jepte shqiptarët si turq apo aziatikë të ardhur vonë në Ballkan, dhjetëra-mijëra të rinj myslimanë shqiptarë më 1981-shin e 1991-shin, kërkuan rrënjët e krishterimit të hershëm shqiptar, aspak për arsye fetare, por thjesht për të treguar se populli i tyre kishte qenë ngulitur në Kosovë shumë shekuj përpara sllavëve. 
Gjëmimi i bombave sipër Jugosllavisë ishte njëkohësisht një lajm i madh. Një lajm nga ata që i vinin Shqipërisë një herë në një mijë vite, e Evropës vetë, një herë në shekull. Ishte lufta e parë e Aleancës Atlantike, e njëkohësisht e para luftë për shkaqe morale, në kontinent. Dhe sishte vetëm kaq. Ishte hera e parë që koalicioni i madh euroatlantik, që identifikohej së shumti si krahu i armatosur i qytetërimit të krishterë perëndimor, kishte hyrë në luftë për mbrojtjen e një populli me shumicë myslimane, kundër një tjetri që kërkonte të përligjte krimin pas kryqit. Evropa dhe SHBA-ja nuk i kërkuan popullit shqiptar as ndërrim feje dhe asgjë tjetër të kësaj natyre. E mbrojtën ashtu siç ishte, shqiptar në radhë të parë, trefetarësh pastaj. Me këtë luftë, që ndiqej ditë pas dite e orë pas ore nga mbarë planeti tokësor, Evropa atlantike po emanciponte, veç të tjerash, vetveten.
Të gjendur befas në qendër të historisë evropiane, a mund të thuhet se shqiptarët i kapën përmasat e asaj që po ndodhte?
Vështirë të thuash jo, por po aq vështirë të thuash po.


7

Në kohën e tanishme, viti 2006, çështja e raporteve të shqiptarëve me kontinentin nënë, është ende në zhvillim e sipër. Të ndërgjegjshëm për një pjesë të gjërave, shqiptarët paraqiten po aq të pandërgjegjshëm për të tjerat.
Sështë fjala vetëm për mosmirënjohjen që shfaqet aty-këtu. Për qirinjtë e shuar fill pas kapërcimit të tmerrit dhe për nervozizmin kundër katedrales, që askush nuk ua kërkoi si shpërblim për asgjë. E bashkë me katedralen, murmurima e panjerëzishme kundër Rugovës të porsaikur, që me funeralin e tij i bëri një shërbim të fundit Kosovës. (Ka gjasë që prania e fuqishme evropiane në këtë mort të ketë rizgjuar ca demonë të vjetër.)
Është folur shpesh për atë pjesë të Shqipërisë që, ndonëse sguxon të dalë haptas, është kundër Evropës. Është folur për mafien dhe krimin e organizuar, që duke mos njohur komb e atdhe, skanë si të çajnë kryet për to. Është folur për politikanë të korruptuar, që ashtu si mafia tmerrohen nga ligjet e demokracisë e nga standardet e Ballkanit evropian. Është folur për fjalimet antiamerikane në parlamentin shqiptar më 1997-ën, që kanë shkaktuar, me siguri, lot nostalgjikë, në sytë e stalinistëve shqiptarë. Janë të njohura udhëtimet gjysmë të fshehta të politikanëve shqiptarë të të dy krahëve, në vende, disa herë të cilësuara si terroriste, me qeveri të dyshimta, që si duan as popujt e vet, e me të cilat sna lidh asgjë.
Të gjitha këto dihen. E keqja është se kujtesa e politikës shqiptare është e shkurtër dhe, veç kësaj, disa nga politikanët tanë, dinakërinë e tyre e kujtojnë për zgjuarsi.
Është e kuptueshme që dhe haxhiqamilizmi dhe komunizmi shqiptar do të linin pas vetes një frymë të sëmurë kundërevropiane. Është e kuptueshme që shumë njerëz do të ndihen keq në familjen e sotme të popujve.
Problemi i mirëkuptimit ose moskuptimit shqiptar me kontinentin, është në thelb mirëkuptimi ose moskuptimi me vetveten.
Raportet me Evropën smund të jenë veçse të qarta e pa dyfytyrësi. Mesazhi i Evropës më 1997-ën dhe 1999-ën, ishte i qartë. Ajo na quante të vetët ashtu siç ishim, me atë identitet që kishim. E vetmja kërkesë e saj ishte ajo që iu bë gjithë popujve të tjerë të ish-Lindjes komuniste: emancipimi, demokracia.
Trillet, nazet dhe dyshimet nuk janë pa një burim. Një pjesë vijnë nga keqkuptimet tona të vjetra, një pjesë nga dredhitë e sotme. Ende disa vite më parë ishin të kuptueshme. Por në pranverë të këtij viti, ato janë të tepërta.
Pengesat që sna lënë, ose na duket se sna lënë, ti afrohemi Evropës, përpara se ti kërkojmë jashtë, duhet ti kërkojmë brenda nesh. Nuk është pengesë asnjëra nga fetë, e sidomos nuk është myslimanizmi ndaj të cilit dyshimi ngjan më i lehtë.
Është thënë me të drejtë se të tri besimet janë të barasligjshëm në Shqipëri. Duke mos qenë pengesë asnjëri, po aq mund të thuhet se asnjëri sështë lokomotivë që na tërheq drejt Evropës. Në pengojnë, ata pengojnë të tre bashkë, e, në tërheqin, këtë e bëjnë të tre njëlloj.
Një shqiptar mysliman, është po aq i natyrshëm si shqiptar dhe si evropian, sa një katolik, e po aq sa një ortodoks.
Në acarimet e shpesh në përpjekjet me turqit osmanë, shqiptarët myslimanë ishin në vijën e parë. Feja e njëjtë me pushtuesin, nuk ua mjegulloi idenë e lirisë. Bilbilenjtë, ata që në mënyrë aq të padenjë u përgojuan në Kuvendin shqiptar më 2006-ën, ishin një nga familjet martire, 13 djem oficerë të së cilës u varën brenda ditës nga pushtuesi me të njëjtën fé. 
E njëjta gjë ka ndodhur me shqiptarët ortodoksë. Martirët e vijës së parë kundër trysnisë mizore të shovinizmit fqinj, ishin pikërisht ata. Papa Kristo Negovani, At Stath Melani, Petro Nini Luarasi, janë vetëm disa nga emrat e mëdhenj që feja e njëjtë me kundërshtarin nuk ua zbehu për asnjë çast idenë e lirisë.
Rexhep Qosja ka të drejtë kur thotë se nëse shqiptarët do të kishin ruajtur besimin fillestar, rikthimi i tyre në Evropë do të kishte qenë më i lehtë. Por kjo keqardhje e tij, nëse mund ta quanim kështu, bie ndesh me këmbënguljen se gjysma jonë i përket ndërkaq qytetërimit lindor. Me këtë pranohet ngadhënjimi i vonuar i shtetit osman. Me këtë pranohet se në gjithë gadishullin ballkanik i vetmi popull që u thye, qoftë edhe përgjysmë, ishim ne.
Në qoftë se kjo do të ishte e vërtetë, ne do të ishim të detyruar ta pranonim. Por kjo, për fat, nuk është kurrsesi ashtu.
Siç u tha më lart, kombet nuk ndryshohen as nga pushtimet e as nga konvertimet.
Nostalgjia e tërthortë që po shfaqet sot tek ne për otomanizmin nuk është vetëm e habitshme. Ajo është në radhë të parë poshtëruese. E po ashtu fantazma e Haxhi Qamilit, që përherë e më shpesh shfaqet në trojet shqiptare. Shtatorja që iu ngrit në qendër të Tiranës, më 2001, një shefi otoman, i shpallur si kinse themeluesi i qytetit, ka qenë fyerja më e madhe për kryeqytetin e shtetit, për historinë dhe ndërgjegjen shqiptare. Vetëm një popull që nuk e meriton lirinë mund ti ngrejë shtatore pushtuesit të vet.
Bashkia e Tiranës, e drejtuar në atë kohë nga haxhi qamilët, siç i cilësoi me të drejtë arkitekti Maks Velo, e ngriti atë shtatore natën dhe pa lajmëruar askënd, si keqbërësit. Banorët e pallateve rreth sheshit ku ajo ende ngrihet sot, e mbajnë mend njeriun që printe vallen rrotull shtatores atë natë. Ky njeri mban një nga postet më të rëndësishme në qeverinë e sotme.
Kjo shtatore është mishërimi i korrupsionit politik dhe moral të shkallës më të errët. Historianët e kanë shpallur të rremë këtë kinse themelues. Emri i Tiranës si vend vendbanimi, është shumë më i vjetër se koha e këtij pashai. 
Klisheja krejtësisht e gabuar e përftimit të Shqipërisë si vend ndërmjetës, një sanduiç midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, një qytetërim as ashtu, as kështu, thënë ndryshe një vend i as-as-it, sna bën kurrfarë nderi. Së pari, sepse nuk është e vërtetë, së dyti, sepse të lakmosh një cilësim të tillë, është njëlloj si të vetëshpallesh gjysmak, që në shqip midis të tjerash do të thotë tarrallak.
Ideja e përhapur andej-këndej, dhe fatkeqësisht e përkrahur nga Qosja, se fati ynë historik është i paracaktuar për të sendërtuar zbutjen e kundërshtimeve midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, të kujton një nga njollat historisë shqiptare, kapardisjen e Shqipërisë komuniste për kinse misionin e saj planetar për mbrojtjen e marksizëm-leninizmit.
Ide të tilla delirante, ato me të cilat, Shqipëria, për një kohë të gjatë, u bë gazi i botës, u kanë ardhur në majë të hundës shqiptarëve. Por jo politikanëve tanë. Me sa duket, reflekset e vjetra të zyrave të Enver dhe Nexhmije Hoxhës, iu vijnë në mendjet e tyre prej mitomanësh. 
Janë këto, me sa duket, që shkaktojnë çoroditjen kryesore në politikën shqiptare. Një pjesë e madhe e politikanëve flasin gjithë ditën për Evropën dhe Perëndimin, por mendjen, me sa duket, e kanë nga Lindja. Nga Lindja në të gjithë gamën që ajo ngërthen: Lindja e Mesme, ish-lindja sovjetike, e po të mos mjaftojë kjo, edhe ajo kineze maoiste. Janë këto reflekse, që i shtyjnë këta politikanë, që, në vend që të përqendrohen në çështjet e ngutshme madhore përpara të cilave ndodhet kombi shqiptar: mirëqenia, hyrja në Evropë dhe statusi i Kosovës, fillojnë e joshen nga fantazira pa kuptim, për të cilat nuk kanë as mundësi, as shtat e as tagër moral nga populli i vet. Të brengosesh se si do të pajtohet Perëndimi me Lindjen, të kinse ndërhysh, për shembull, në kinse rolin e ndërmjetësit, në mosmarrëveshjet SHBA - Iran, për energjinë bërthamore, kjo, në rastin më të thjeshtë quhet ëndërr në diell, kurse në rastin më të keq, e ka emrin korrupsion politik. 
Misioni i shqiptarëve në këtë planet, fati apo e thënia e tyre, është një dhe i pandryshueshëm: mbrojtja e interesave të vendit të tyre, që quhet Shqipëri dhe i popullit të tyre që mban emrin shqiptar.
Programi i çdo populli të qytetëruar është ky dhe vetëm ky. Miqësitë, aleancat, strategjitë, kanë lidhje me të dhe vetëm me të. Ky nuk është etnoegoizëm. Kur çdo popull në mënyrë të natyrshme, njerëzore e demokratike e kryen këtë mision ndaj vetes, ai e ka kryer atë ndaj gjithë njerëzimit.
Ky është thelbi i idesë evropiane, fundaja mbi të cilën ngrihet Bashkimi Evropian, ai që ndryshe quhet Evropa e Kombeve.
Ne nuk e kemi shpikur Shqipërinë, ashtu siç kanë dashur të na mbushin mendjen disa. Ne nuk e kemi shpikur as ngulitjen e saj në Evropë, siç kanë dashur të na mbushin mendjen ca të tjerë. Humbja dhe rigjetja e kontinentit nënë, nuk të bën më pak evropian se të tjerët. Përkundrazi, ajo të bën më shumë.
Në mbyllje të kësaj sprove, le të përpiqemi ta shohim atë që ka ndodhur, nga një kamera e largët, nga ato që të japin mundësi ti skajosh gjërat në një tablo sa më të përgjithshme.
Është një kontinent që shekuj më parë është quajtur Evropë. Është një gadishull jugor i saj, ai më i ndritshmi dikur, dhe më i errëti pastaj, me emrin Ballkan. Ishte një perandori që u shfaq përbri, perandoria osmane, me një program e një ëndërr të mbrapshtë: të zhdukë nga faqja e dheut Evropën. Ndodh kacafytja e madhe midis të dyve. Gjatë saj, perandoria e re i shkul së vjetrës gadishullin ballkanik, djepin e qytetërimit të saj. Pesë shekuj më pas, gadishulli në fjalë, në mes të të cilit ndodhet Shqipëria, shpëton nga kthetrat e osmanëve. Perandoria e tyre bie. Kthimi i Ballkanit te kontinenti nënë është i gjatë, i mundimshëm. 
Dhe ja epilogu: popujt e Ballkanit, janë vënë në radhë përpara Portave të Evropës. Përbri, është Turqia, bërthama e dikurshme e perandorisë së tmerrshme. Për pesë shekuj ka kujtuar se popujt ballkanas, pasi ia ka zhvatur Evropës, po i çon si trofe, drejt kontinentit të vet. Por çpo na shohin sytë? Një gjë tejet të pabesueshme. Ka vërtet një trofe, por jo ashtu siç është kujtuar. Sjanë popujt ballkanas që Turqia po i çon si robër drejt Azisë, por përkundrazi, janë ata, që po sjellin si trofe një hanëme të vjetër: Turqinë.
Natyrisht që Turqia nuk është robinë, në kuptimin e mirëfilltë. Natyrisht që ajo po e kërkon vetë, madje me këmbëngulje të pranohet në Evropë. Natyrisht që ajo, ndërsa lëshonte kërcënime e mallkime kundër Evropës, fshehtazi joshej prej saj. Dhe ky ka qenë ngadhënjimi i madh i Evropës.
Ana e fshehtë e historisë, shfaqet këtu në formën më tronditëse. Pyetja: kush u thye prej kujt, ngrihet me gjithë peshën e saj. 
Dy rrjedha të historisë kanë ecur paralelisht. Në atë të jashtmen, perandoria osmane, godiste, fitonte, robëronte. Por në një rrjedhë të brendshme, të fshehtë, ajo goditej, humbte, robërohej.
Popujt e Ballkanit bashkërisht ishin aktorët e kësaj lufte. Ishin ata që, vit pas viti e shekull pas shekulli, bashkë me energjinë e tyre, bashkë me zyrtarët e lartë, gjeneralët, guvernatorët dhe aventurierët, që ia dhanë pa kursim, i ngjitën perandorisë joshjen evropiane. Historia e pushtuesit të pushtuar, si në rastin e Romës me Greqinë, në njëfarë mënyre u përsërit.
Rrjedhimisht, asnjë nga popujt e Ballkanit nuk u thye. E aq më pak shqiptarët. Nëse ka pasur për ta një fat historik të paracaktuar, ai është i ndryshëm nga ai i ndërmjetësit.
Popujve ballkanas, e midis tyre shqiptarëve, pa e ditur as ata vetë, madje pa e ditur as Evropa, fati u caktoi të jenë komando të Evropës, mu në qendër të botës osmane. Si të tillë ata kanë qenë përherë, ndonëse me dhembje, në rrënjët e Evropës. E qenia me dhembje nuk është kurrë një mungesë, përkundrazi.

FUND

Botohet me shkurtime. Teksti i plotë do të vihet në qarkullim së shpejti nga shtëpia botuese Onufri.

----------


## ZANOR

Ne kete teme shihen e dihen edhe njihen shqiptaret e shqipfolesit!

Shqiptari i shkrete neper shekuj, pranoi copa e arrna te huaja te largeta, te kulturave e besimeve te imponuara indirekt-fshehtazi (edhe te vetkenaqej direkt-haptazi) - vetem sa te ekzistoje, te vetkenaqej me shume ndoshta me arrna te huaja kulturash, si pjelle pushtimesh - sa qe: po te doje sot triumfalisht, te pastrohej ne ndergjegjen e tij - si ndergjegje shqiptare (po te duhej praktikisht te prehen ato copa e arrna kulture sikur me nje teh besimi ne vetveten shqiptare - si pak do te mbetej mish e gjak i gjalle shqiptari, ne trupin e tij te ndergjegjes se paster! Gjerat elementare, te shqiptarizmes se shendetshme, duhet te shtrohen haptazi, realisht, se vetem E Verteta, eshte ajo fuqia qe te mbane gjalle!

  Gjithe ky operacion permes tehut te ndergjegjes se paster, i takon secilit ballkanasit - por secili ben punen e tij (dikush i futur e mbetur, dikush i lau duart edhe nga vet shpresat per tu treguar origjinal, sipas identitetit te tij), por ketu eshte ne pyetje 'operacioni shqiptar', si dhe sa eshte i afte, i vetguximshem vetvetiu - shqiptari ta operoj MENDJEN vetveten e trupit te tij IDENTITETIAL laraman copash e arrnash kulturave te huaja! TA KUPTOJ BINDSHEM se gjuha e gershetuar, me kulture, doke e zakone origjinale shqiptare (se kemi kombe ku gjuha i lidhe si njerez te ndryshem historikisht, kulturalisht e etnogjenetikisht) - shqiptari - sa nuk eshte bere vone, te vetoperohet e te drejtohet ne origjinen e tij!

  Duhet ta vetkuptojme se: u tehuajsuam - pak nga zori, pak nga interesi, pak nga qejfi, pak nga andja e egoizmi, pak nga tradhetia, pak nga naiviteti... sa qe keto 'te pakta', u bene aq shume e teper, sa qe sot mund ta pyeti vetveten secili shqiptar - sa jam une shqiptar, per te mos pyetur - kush jam une ne te vertete!?

  Anipse, shpresa vdes e fundmja, ka gjasa, qe shqiptari i sotem, ta kete guximin
ta tregoj vetveten origjinale te identitetit - shqiptar evropian!

  Ne kete teme njihen shqiptaret e paster guximtare me vetii shqiponjash!

----------


## Sabriu

Për z.Kadarenë & co

Antimuslimani.

Po pija nji kafe me nji mik timin e bisedë mbas bisede ra
fjala tek karikaturat për profetin Muhamed a.s.
E drejta e shprehjes apo respektimi i të drejtave të të
tjerëve?
Cila ka ma randësi? Pyeti miku im. Në të drejtën e fjalës e
të shprehjes në perendim, hyn edhe e drejta e botimit të
revistave pornografike, vazhdoi ai , por nuk besoj se
perendimorët do të mirprisnin në këto botime të zinte vend
imazhi lakuriq i p.sh Nënë Terezës apo i shën Marisë. Unë
personalisht do të isha krejt kundër kësaj ultësije. Un do
i ndryja në burg keso gazetarësh langaraqë që në këtë rast
do të fyenin shum rëndë besimtarët katolikë vazhdoi i
irituar miku im.
Mori edhe një kafe tjetër mbasi të parën e kapërdiu me dy
hurfa. Hajt… këta perendimorët se u paska perendu truni, e
në fund të fundit nuk dashkan të pyeskan për ndjenjat e
muslimanëve, po këta anal-istat tonë në Shqipëri cfar kan
që jan cuar në bisht kundër muslimanizmit?
Ishte shum i nxehur dhe po e ngrinte zërin miku im sa
njerëzit përreth filluan të kthejnë kokën.
Lëre i thashë se bisedojmë nji her tjetër. Të pijme kafetë
e le të ikim. A e din se cfarë shkruante Lesi te “Koha
Jonë” kundër muslimanëve? Po tek “Shekulli” a e din se
çfarë…? Po tek…
E mi numëroi një mori gazetash e anal-istash  që kan kohë
që vec se fyejnë Islamin e besimtarët muslimanë. Ishte shum
i revoltuar por kishte të drejtë.
E përcolla deri tek stacioni i trenit aty afër, e kundër
dëshires së tij u ndamë. Them kundër dëshires së tij, pasi
e pashë që kishte nevojë të fliste, të shfrynte. Dhe kishte
të drejtë.
Kur i dhashë dorën më tha se do të më shkruante një e-mail
për te plotsue çka la pa thanë. Të nesmen kur hapa
kompiuterin, pashë se me të vërtetë më kish shkruar.
Më kishte shkruar tekstualisht kështu:

I dashtun mik!
Meqë nuk më le të vazhdoja bisedën po të shkruaj diçka që
un mendoj rreth antimuslimanëve në vendin tonë.
Shih si e mendoj un nji antimusliman:
Antimusliman mund të jetë vetëm nji ateist i ndyrë.
Antimuslimani asht edhe antikristian, antibudist,
antiçifut, antihinduist e gjithçka tjetër. Antimuslimani
mund të ketë qenë dje spiju i sigurimit. Mund të jetë sot
asfalist, udëbëist, këgëbëist etj.
Antimuslimani asht qenie e përçudnuar, me turi prej derri,
tru prej gomari e zemer qeni. Ai mund të jetë i biri i
ndonjë putaneje brigadjere në kooperativë. Mund të jetë i
biri i ndonjë spijuni lagje a fshati, servil i operativit
të zonës. Mund të jetë janullatist. Mundet me qenë omonist
a pëbëdënjëist. Mund të jetë minoritar grek a vllah. Mund
të kapardiset nepër studio televizive duke pirë duhan me
llullë thua se asht anglez e jo veç skraparli me mbiemër të
ndyrë. Antimuslimani mund të ketë për mbiemër emrin e
ndonjë kryeqyteti, psh atij të Maqedonise. Mund të jetë
piktor, ish i burgosur, i rrahur në rrugë por prap
antimusliman. Antimuslimani mund të quhet çfardo, psh mund
të quhet Kiço, Frrok, Nikollë, Preç, Broz, Moisi, Fatos por
edhe Ismail, Skënder, Sadik a diçka tjetër.
Mund të ketë e të mos ketë fis e farë. Mund të jetë kopil.
Mund të ketë vetëm motra e vëllazën prej nane, etj-etj.
Antimuslimani mund të jetë homoseksual apo i tërhequr nga
incesti. Mund të jetë marksist, komunist, nihilist-
masturbist, paneuropianist, ballkanist etj.
Antimuslimani asht askushi. Zero. Shkarpë. Ballgam-gëlbazë.
Ai asht pleh, horr,derr…

Të fala T .H.


Më erdh keq me të vërtetë për te. Ma shum u mërzita kur
mendova se kështu mund të ndjehen shum muslimanë të
devotshëm në Shqipëri, burra e gra, djem e vajza të
ndershëm, shqiptarë të vlerë. Askush, mendova nuk duhet
lejuar të fyej e nëpërkambë besimtarët muslimanë.
Ata(muslimanët) kah ana tjetër duhet të mësojnë me i dalë
zot vedit. Ata nuk duhet me harrue se i përkasin një feje
të ndritshme, të zbritur në tokë nga vet Allahu i
madhnueshëm përmes të zgjedurit të Tij profetit Muhamed
a.s. paqa e Zotit mbi te.

Adnan Ramadani

----------


## ideus

Nuk e kam te qarte pse keqinterpretohem shkrimet e Kadarese.. Une e percjelle cdo fjale te shkruar nga Kadare, dhe ne asnje nga shkrimet e tija nuk ka shkele mbi identitetin kombtar.

Kadare po bene perpjekje t'i ngris shqiptaret deri ne vendin ku e kane, ne Evropen e bashkuar. Ne shkrimin e siperm Kadare me te drejte pak faj ia hedhe Evropes qe na la anash, pak faj na ve neve, ne fund te dyja i arsyeton me zgjatje dore per "pajtim" e ndihme ne ngjarjet e dekades se fundit te shekullit XX ne trojet shqiptare. 

Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret nuk kan kohe t'i ndegjojne qirrjet e Rexhep Qosjes perderisa qytetrimin e nje shoqrie e percepton nga bindjet fetare, duke lene anash ato kombtare, kulturen e nje kombi, duke harru historine dhe duke dale edhe nga shtrirja gjeografike e tokave shqiptare. Qosja me shkrimet e tij jo qe bene perpjekje ta ruaj ndonje identitet tek shqiptaret, por ne nje menyre ai po bene perpjekje te na le pa kurrfar identiteti.

Mysliman, katolik, ortodoks, bektashian, te gjithe kane nje identitet kombetar, shqiptar. 

Perderisa Evropa ne ditet e sotme po na njeh historine, identitetin dhe ne nje menyre po na pranon si evropian, eshte e pa llogjikshme qe njerz sikur Qosja te ngriten ne bisht e te qojne pluhur per qytetrime te ndryshme, identitete te shpikura e cka jo.

Ketu eshte llogjika, keta jane shqiptaret evropian:

*
Ismail Kadare
Popullsia shqiptare, ashtu si e gjithë kontinentit evropian, është e bardhë. Ashtu si gjuha, ajo quhet, në rastin më të favorshëm, pasardhëse e ilirëve, në më të pafavorshmet, e trako-ilirëve. Historia e Shqipërisë, ashtu si e gjithë gadishullit, gjer në pushtimin otoman, është pjesë e kronikës mesdhetare evropiane. Së paku tri qytete kryesore të saj, me jetë të pandërprerë, Durrësi, Shkodra dhe Berati, kanë afërsisht një moshë me Romën. Lidhjet ekonomike e ushtarake, ligjet rregulluese (statutet) e qyteteve, të rrugëve e porteve detarë janë të një natyre me ato të kontinentit. Gjurmët arkeologjike greko-iliro-romake, teatro e amfiteatro gjenden gjithashtu kudo. Historia e mesjetës shqiptare sipas veprës monumentale të Milan Shuflait, jepet në një tablo të plotë me principatat, kryezotët, aleancat, krushqitë e natyrisht grindjet e pashembullta, tradita e të cilave ka mbërritur e pazbehur aspak gjer në ditët tona. 
Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, heroi kombëtar shqiptar, përmendja e të cilit ishte e ndaluar në Shqipëri për pesë shekuj, për shkak të sundimit otoman, u bë së pari një mit evropian, (mbi një mijë vepra historike e artistike, të shkruara për të), përpara se Evropa t’ia rikthente Shqipërisë në shekullin XX.*

----------


## Sabriu

MYSLIMANIZMI       DHE    ANTIMYSLIMANIZMI


Me   thene   se   jemi   fetare   te   medhenj  , ate   ne
  shqiptaret   nuk   e  kemi   dhe   nuk    do  ta   kemi
kurre .  Po   me   thëne   te   drejten   nje   fare
respekti   e   kemi  per   gjakun  ,  traditen  ,  fene
qe  na  kane  lane   te   paret  tane  brez  pas   brezi .
Kurre   nuk   kemi   pase  ndasi   fetare   te   ekstremeve
,  kurre   nuk   na   ka   penguar   ndarja   ne   te
krishtere   dhe   myslimane    per   te   ecur   perpara ,
kurre   feja   nuk   eshte   bere   pengese    qe   ne   te
   bashkohemi   dhe   te   mbrojme   familjen  , te
ardhmen   dhe   atdheun .
Ne   Shqiperi   fete    nuk  kane   patur   kurre   synime
  vellavrasese  , ato  kane   bashkepunuar   dhe
bashkejetuar   ne   paqe   dhe   miresi ,  ato   jane
ulur   ne   kuvend   sebashku   sa   here  fatet  e
kombit  jane   vene   ne  rrezik . Ato   njerez   ose   ato
  grupime   njerezish   qe   sot   bejne   propaganda   per
  nderrime   masive   te   fese   dhe   bejne   provokacione
  nga    me   te   kamufluarat    per   sherre   dhe
luftra   kunder    myslimanizmit   s,jane  gje   tjeter
vecse   mund   ti   quajme   me   nje   emer    qe   do
te   thote   antimyslimane .
Antimyslimanet    jane   ne   brendesi   te   tyre   ne
rradhe   te   pare   antishqiptare    dhe   per   sa  vijon
  jane   truthare ,  bastarde , sahanlepires ,  te
felliqur , bij  qe   e   shite   shume   lire ,  puthadore
  te   antishqiptarizmit   me   te   terbuar   qe   ekziston
   ne   rruzullin   tokesor  . Ato   nuk   ngjallin   aspak
presion   apo   frike   tek   ne   qe   nuk   I  biem  ne
qafe   zotit   apo   robit   kudo   qe  jane , ato  duhet
te   bejne  hesape  me   haxhinj   se   ndryshe  nuk   do
te  kete   Greqi   apo  pocaqi   ne   bote   qe  do  t,ju
beje   derman .
Askush  nga   ne   qe   kemi   respekt   per   islamin
dhe   edukaten    e   tij   nuk   jemi   mesuar   qe   te
shajme   apo  te   ofendojme  fete   e   tjera , ne
familje  na  kane   porositur   me   pase   respekt   per
fene   e  tjetrit , ne   shoqeri   kemi   ulur   koken
kur   ndonje   shok  I  ndonje  feje   tjeter  ka   bere
ndonje   gabim  qofte   me   dashje , qofte   pa   dashje ,
  duke   patur   si  perkrenare   te   perbashket
shqiptarizmin . Jeta   vete   po   na  meson  se
toleranca   e  tepert   mund   te   merret   dhe   si
shenje  dobesie   dhe   si   shenje   paburrerie   dhe   si
   shenje  nenshtrimi . GABOHENI    RENDE    ZOTERINJ
ANTIMYSLIMANE   !  Nqs   ju ,  qe   deri  dje    ishit
qente   e  komunizmit   dhe   sot  jeni   borizanet   e
antimyslimanizmit   edhe ne  dime si t’u përgjigjemi.
Por   ju   e   dini  se   shpirti  I  myslimanit   te
vertete  nuk   eshte   shpirt  egersire,  por  shpirt   I
gjere  sa   fushat   ku  ai   lindi   dhe   u   zhvillua
ne   shekuj . Shpirti   I   myslimanit   nuk  eshte
shpirti   i inkuzitorit katolik   te   mesjetes , nuk
eshte  shpirti   ortodoks  ruso –grek , nuk  eshte
shpirti  hitlerian   I  luftes   se   dyte   boterore  ,
nuk   eshte   shpirti  I  droges ,  prostitucionit , krimit
  familjar , degjenerimit   shoqeror .
Ai   eshte   shpirti  I  butesise   qe  predikon   paqen
dhe   dashurine  midis   njerezve,   por   kur   butesia
nuk  ndjehet  rehat   ajo  duron  deri   aty   ku  nuk
mban  me   dhe  pastaj  kthehet   ne  nje  reagim që
ndoshta   s’ka   ndalim deri   kur   te   arrihet  triumfi
perfundimtar .
ANTIMYSLIMANE   ju   dhe  profesoret  tuaj   qofshin  te
cdo  lloj   matrikulle   nuk  na   ndalni   dot   as  diten
  e   bukur   te   Bajramit , as  muajn  e  madhnueshem  te
  Ramazanit  , as   festat  e   tjera    te  cilat  ne
mundohemi  me   I  respektuar  aq  sa   kemi   mundesi
dhe   energji . Ju   nuk   do   te   mundni   dot   te
ndryshoni  me   urdher  peshku   apo  greku , pape   apo
zape    fene  e   mbi   80%  te   popullsise . Populli
vete   ndoshta  nje   dite  te   perendise  , ndoshta
ndoshta   ndoshta   ……   do  te   dije   te   perzgjedhe
dhe   te   vendose   per   fatet   e  tij    ne   raport
me  fene .
Myslimanizmi   do   te   predikoje  gjer   diten  e
betejes  paqe  dhe  dashuri  midis  njerezve   kudo  ku
jane   dhe   te  cdo  besimi   qe  ndodhen , diten  e
shenueme  te  triumfit   te   jeni  te  sigurte  se   ai
do  te  fitoje  dhe  do  te  jetoje  njerezimi  ne  paqe
te  plote .
Antimyslimane  !   Kurre   mos   ushqeni  deshiren   per
diten   e   betejes   se  jeni  te  humbur    dhe  te
turperuar . Ky   eshte   edhe   mesazhi   I   zotit  ne
qiell, ALLAHUT   me  te  madh   vet .



DYLEJMAN    MILA
MEXHID YVEJSI ;GJAKOVË

----------


## Mihill Shala

Per te dhene vlesime dhe opinjone per Kadarene eshte nje pune e madhe dhe me pergjegjesi.Ne nje emisoin televiziv TV Besa ne Prizeren nje imam te cilin une e rrespektoi shume tha:Ismail Kadare dhe Alfred Mojsiu jane me te keqinje se vete Slobodan Millosheviqi per shqipetaret.Ne aresyetimin e kesaj thenje imami e vleresoi se Kadare po i avansueka katoliket ndersa Mojsiu paska thene ne Angli para studenteve se pak me grrethe lekuren e shqiptari qet gjak te ktishteri.Une i rrespektoi Mojsiun dhe Kadarene shum.Kadare ne nje interviste ne gazeten Koha e jone pat thene:Katoliket,pavaresisht se jane me te paket ne numer,perfaqesojne fene e pare te shqiptareve.Si te tille ata kane nje zbritje vertikale ne historine dhe kulturen shqiptare te pashembullt.Si te tille ata i kane shene kombit shqiptar simbole dhe shenja themelore nga Gjergj Kastrioti te Nene Tereza.Shkurt ate jane ura me e vjeter asnje here e shembur qe lidhe Shqiperine me Evropen.Kush eshte ai burre apo burrneshe shqipetare qe mund ta mohon kete Kadare.

----------


## qafezezi

> Kush eshte ai burre apo burrneshe shqipetare qe mund ta mohon kete Kadare.


Kadareja diku ka shkruar - Emri im eshte mysliman, por un s'kam asgje te perbashket me myslimanizmin. Ne si shqiptar e kuptojme shume mire Ismail Kadaren, por a e kuptojn te huajt. Si t'ia mbushim mendjen ne Evropes qe jemi katolike kur ne s'kemi kulture katolike. Le te shprehen si te duan intelektuale te ndryshem shqiptare, por bota e di qe ne e bejme thjesht per sevilizem.
Llogjikisht asnjeri s'duhet ti imponoje fene dikujt tjeter. Kjo eshte baza e lirise ne nje shtet. 
Ne fakt Shqiperia eshte Shqiperi; ajo nuk eshte as Greqi, as Turqi, as Gjermani(Ne Evrope 20% e popullsise eshte afrikane, ndersa ne shqiptaret nuk jemi perzier akoma me rraca te ngjyrave te tjera).Dalngadale njerzit do e gjejne vete rrugen nga do shkojne. Ne fund te fundit te treja keto shtete ne te njejten rruge jane, jane territor Evropian. Ne duhet te kapemi pas atij qe na perkrah dhe qe kemi interesa.Nqs Evropa na konsideron toke te sajen ajo duhet te na ndihmoje, jo te na burgose.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Popullsia shqiptare, ashtu si e gjithë kontinentit evropian, është e bardhë. Ashtu si gjuha, ajo quhet, në rastin më të favorshëm, pasardhëse e ilirëve, në më të pafavorshmet, e trako-ilirëve.


Kjo dhe vetem kjo e ben Shqiptarin, Shqiptar. Sa per Europian ne kuptimin e sotem te fjales (bashkesi post-Katolike Kelto-Gjermanike-Vikinge-Latine) nuk i pershtatemi dot per shkak se nuk jemi asnje nga keto gjera. Ndoshta eshte me mire keshtu. Le ti mbetemi besnik vizionit te Jeronim De Rades: Rrace pellazgjike nen nje cati.  Jo me kot shkruan Kadareja. E njeh mire De Raden the sojin e tij.

----------


## Lunesta

Mjaft u morret me sabriun e gjore se ai duket qe eshte trurrjedhur i ziu. Tipa si ai i gjen vetem pas kompjuterit e kurre nuk i has neper rruget e Tiranes. 

Ceshtja eshte se si ta forcojme identitetin shqiptaro/evropian qe ndajme ne te gjithe shqiptaret e paster, si ta bejme me relevant ne jeten e perditshme dhe si tju a transmetojme femijve tane ne menyre sa me te paster qe ata neser mos ti quajne femijte e tyre me emra si Muharrem apo Klaudia, por Enkelejd dhe Teuta. Kemi nevoje per nje rishfaqje te forte te identitetit dhe tradites sone qe nga Iliret e deri tek Rilindja Kombetare. Kemi nevoje te rimesojme rreth madheshtise se Budit, Bogdanit, Buzukut, Barletit, Gj, Kastriotit, De RAdes,I. Qemalit, N. Frasherit, Zogut, Nolit , H. Prishtines, Fishtes, Konices, Koliqit, G.Bojaxhiut dhe Kadarese. Keta jane mishi, gjaku dhe indi i asaj qe quhet SHQIPTARI. Keta jane ata qe e bejne gjakun tone te kuq, ata qe na bejne te na dridhet mishi dhe te ne fergelloje zemra kur shohim flamurin tone dhe fjalen Shqiperi ne harte. Nuk dua qe te behemi superpatriote dhe nacionaliste pafund, dua thjesht te dime nga vijme, dhe ku shkojme. Dua thjesht te dime qe jemi qysh 2 vjet banore te kesaj pjese jugore qe quhet Evrope dhe ketij trualli evropian do ti perkasim perjetesisht.

----------


## Bianconero

> mire eshte qe ketu te vendoset dhe Shkrimi i Qoses me kte teme.. pra temen e Identitetit..
> 
> Le ta bej dikush kte e ti degjojme dy kumonat..kur thot populli liridashes hasian..


*Identiteti kombetar dhe vetedija fetare * 

Nga _Rexhep QOSJA_ 

Nuk ka dyshim se perkatesia trifetare e shqiptareve e ben me te pasur, me te perbere identitetin e tyre kombetar. Kete e deshmojne te dhena te panumerta te kultures materiale dhe shpirterore te popullit shqiptar. Por, nuk ka dyshim se perkatesia trifetare, perpos se e ben me te pasur dhe me te perbere, mund ta beje edhe me te plagosshem identitetin kombetar shqiptar, natyrisht, ne qofte se ndonjera prej ketyre feve do te favorizohej vecan prej institucioneve politike e shteterore, sic behet kohe pas kohe sot. 

Ne jeten tone politike shume shpesh mund te degjohen shprehje, c'eshte e verteta edhe gjate historise me shpesh te deshmuara sesa te mohuara, per bashkejetesen e harmonishme te pjesetareve te te tri feve. Dhe, kjo, kryesisht, eshte e vertete. Por, kjo e vertete shume e deshiruar nuk do te duhej te behej pengese per te verejtur se ne jeten fetare shqiptare sot po shfaqen disa dukuri, po zhvillohen disa veprimtari dhe po krijohet vetedije e tejtheksuar fetare me ndikim me pak e me shume cintegrues ne jeten shoqerore, prandaj edhe me ndikim te mundshem me pak a me shume shperberes ndaj identitetit kombetar. 

Jam i vetedijshem se cfare kundershtimesh te pezmatueshme mund te shkaktoje pohimi i ketille, por jam i vetedijshem se kundershtimet e tilla, sado te pezmatueshme qofshin, nuk do te duhej te behen arsye qe te heshtet e verteta. 

Nuk thuhet kot se te vertetat, sado te hidhura qofshin, jane me te dobishme sesa genjeshtrat e kendshme. 

Kur flitet per bashkejetesen e harmonishme te te tri feve ne jeten e popullit shqiptar, kjo nuk do te thote se fete ne jeten e tij vetvetiu ishin faktor i njesise se tij shpirterore, prandaj as faktor i konsolidimit kombetar sic ishte feja ne jeten e, ta themi, polakeve, ruseve, italianeve, spanjolleve, turqve. Duke qene pjesetare te nje feje apo, kryesisht, te nje feje, popujt e lartpermendur do te arrijne me lehte e me shpejte te ngrihen ne shkalle kombi dhe te funksionojne si kombe me njesi shpirterore. Nuk eshte perkatesia trifetare arsyeja e vetme, as, madje, arsyeja kryesore, pse shqiptaret me vone se shume popuj evropiane do te krijojne vetedije kombetare dhe do te ngrihen ne shkalle kombi. Por, perkatesia trifetare, qe percaktonte jo vetem vetedijen e shqiptareve ndaj vetes, por edhe qendrimet e te huajve, evropianeve, ndaj tyre, ishte nje prej arsyeve te nje vonese te tille. Perpjekjet e themeluesve dhe drejtuesve te Rilindjes Kombetare per t'i zbutur sa me shume perkushtimet fetare te bashkekombasve, pa dyshim, kishin arsye te forta ne ate kohe. 

Njera prej dukurive me te verejtshme ne jeten shoqerore te shqiptareve sot, pa dyshim, eshte shprehja e lire e vetedijes fetare aq e penguar ne kohen e komunizmit dhe kjo shprehje e lire e vetedijes fetare eshte fryt i cmuar i zhvillimit te demokracise ne jeten tone. Por, nuk eshte aspak e veshtire qe te verehet se shprehja e vetedijes fetare, kur e kur, po sendertohet permes tejshquarjes, tejtheksimit te saj. Shprehja dhe tejshquarja, tejtheksimi ndryshojne shume mes vete sepse nenkuptojne permbajtje dhe shkalle te ndryshme te ndjenjes. Ne qofte se, prandaj, shprehja e vetedijes fetare eshte nje e drejte themelore qe gezon mirekuptimin e pergjithshem, tejshquarja e saj e tejkalon te drejten themelore njerezore, behet menyre e propagandes dhe shpesh nuk mund ta gezoje ate mirekuptim te pergjithshem. Popujt e medhenj evropiane, qe kane krijuar aq te mira, por qe kane prodhuar edhe disa te keqija ne kontinent, i kane provuar heret pasojat e tejshquarjes se vetedijes fetare. Lufterat fetare ishin te keqijat me te medha qe kishte sjelle ajo tejshquarje e vetedijes fetare. Per kete arsye, popujt e medhenj evropiane do t'i ndajne heret fene dhe shtetin, fene dhe politiken dhe do t'i ndajne jo vetem per shkak te synimeve te prijesve fetare qe ta kene fjalen kryesore, vendimtare, edhe ne punet shteterore e politike, por edhe per shkak te tejshquarjes se vetedijes fetare e cila, si e tille, ushtronte ndikim cintegrues ne shoqeri. 

Pasojat e tejshquarjes se vetedijes fetare, natyrisht kurre sa ne Evrope, jane hetuar edhe ne historine e popullit shqiptar, madje, edhe ne kohen e Rilindjes Kombetare. Per kete arsye rilindesit me te shquar do te bejne beteje intelektuale per uljen e vetedijes se tejshquar ne shkallen e vetedijes se natyrshme fetare apo, madje, edhe kunder saj. Kunderklerikalizmi i rilindesve nuk permban qendrim kunderfetar apo, madje, afetar, sepse numri me i madh i tyre ishin besimtare me pak a me shume te perkushtuar ndaj fese; kunderklerikalizmi i tyre i njohur, ne te vertete, ishte veprimtari kunder vetedijes se tejshquar fetare, qe e pengonte zhvillimin dhe konsolidimin e vetedijes kombetare, qe ushtronte ndikim cintegrues ne procesin e integrimit kombetar dhe te njesise shpirterore te popullit shqiptar. As mendimi i njohur, fuqidhenes, tashme historik, i Vaso Pashes: fe e shqiptareve eshte shqiptaria, nuk do te duhej te kuptohej si shprehje e fare bindjeje te tij kunderfetare apo afetare. Ky eshte nje mendim teper i rendesishem, me ndikim kombetar mobilizues ne kohen e Rilindjes, por jo i parendesishem edhe ne kohen tone. Me te thuhet kjo: me e rendesishme se vetedija fetare e shqiptareve, eshte vetedija e tyre kombetare. Jo fe e atdhe, po atdhe e fe. Fete jane shume, kurse Atdheu eshte nje. Mendimi programatik fe e shqiptareve eshte shqiptaria i detyrohet bindjes se Vaso Pashes dhe rilindesve te tjere se vetedija e tejshquar fetare ne kohen e perpjekjeve per krijimin e konsolidimin e vetedijes kombetare dhe krijimin e shtetit kombetar mund te behet faktor shperberes ndaj identitetit kombetar, prandaj edhe ndaj njesise shpirterore te popullit shqiptar. Deshmi jo te pakta per kete u sillte jeta e tyre nen pushtimin e Perandorise Otomane. Varferia e skajshme ishte arsyeja pse numri me i madh i bashkekombasve te tyre largoheshin pergjithnje prej Atdheut, por perkushtimet e skajshme fetare ishin arsyeja kryesore pse disa prej tyre ckombezoheshin duke u quajtur greke, turq apo, madje, latine! 

Koha e ckombezimeve te tilla per arsye fetare ne historine e popullit shqiptar ndoshta ka marre fund, por, tani, si duket, po rifillon koha e tejshquarjeve te vetedijes fetare, e shfrytezimit te fese per nevoja politike dhe e favorizimit te njeres fe nga institucione politike e shteterore! Shembujt nuk jane te pakte dhe shembujt nuk jane te njellojte. Dhe, kjo tejshquarje e vetedijes fetare ka filluar nder shqiptaret e besimit mysliman ne Maqedoni dhe ne Kosove dhe ngadale-ngadale ka kaluar edhe ne Shqiperi, ka filluar nder shqiptaret myslimane dhe po vazhdohet nder shqiptaret e krishtere, sidomos katolike. 

Tejshquarja e vetedijes fetare myslimane dhe katolike ne jeten e popullit shqiptar po behet sot ne menyra te ndryshme, por vetem tejshquarja e vetedijes fetare katolike po favorizohet edhe prej disa vetjeve dhe disa institucioneve politike dhe shteterore vendore ne Kosove e ne Shqiperi natyrisht nen ndikimin e disa institucioneve fetare e shteterore te huaja e, sidomos, te disa mediave te huaja te cilat per Ballkanin vazhdojne te shkruajne si per nje "paradhome te Orientit barbar" dhe si "kategori me e ulet e qyteterimit". Ne kete tejshquarje te vetedijes fetare myslimane e katolike marrin pjese edhe krijues te fushave te ndryshme artistike e shkencore, ne menyre te vecante shkrimtare, duke luajtur rol perkrahes ndaj nje feje si ne Kosove, ashtu edhe ne Shqiperi. Shkruhen vepra letrare dhe publicistike te pershkuara prej vetedijes se tejshquar fetare, kurse ripunohen vepra te djeshme, kryesisht romane, duke iu shtuar pjese ose kapituj me permbajtje fetare. Vepra te tilla letrare te pershkuara prej vetedijes se tejshquar fetare, zakonisht, nuk shkruajne, dhe ripunime te tilla te veprave te djeshme, zakonisht, nuk bejne kundershtaret po sejmenet e komunizmit ne Shqiperi dhe ne Kosove. 

Nje shkrimtari, keto dite, po i merret per merite shqiptimi i fjalise, natyrisht pas permbysjes se komunizmit, se shqiptaret i takojne qyteterimit perendimor dhe, vetem, perendimor! Pohime te tilla jane shqiptuar ne Kosove shume here pas demonstratave te rinise studentore dhe shkollore te vitit 1981, ne te cilat kerkohej qe Kosova te njihej Republike; dhe, pohime te tilla jane shqiptuar, para se gjithash, per te kundershtuar propaganden e mediave serbe, ne te cilat thuhej se nder shqiptaret zhvillohet fundamentalizmi islamik! E verteta se nder shqiptaret nuk kishte fundamentalizem islamik, nderkaq, ne asnje rast nuk e permbante edhe pohimin se shqiptaret i takojne vetem qyteterimit perendimor. Jo. Pohimi propagandistik, gjithnje e me i perseritur si pohim konjuktural prej disa intelektualesh dhe prej disa perfaqesuesish te institucioneve politike, se shqiptaret i takojne qyteterimit te Perendimit, dhe vetem te Perendimit, as nuk e thote te verteten shkencore, as nuk i kontribuon bashkejeteses se harmonishme te feve ne jeten tone. Nuk e thote te verteten as pohimi tjeter, po ashtu, se pari i shqiptuar prej disa intelektualeve, se feja myslimane e numrit me te madh te shqiptareve eshte pengese per integrimin e Shqiperise (e tani, edhe te Kosoves) ne Bashkimin Evropian. Eshte e vertete, nderkaq, se sikur t'i kishin takuar qyteterimit perendimor, dhe vetem qyteterimit perendimor, mund te besohet se shqiptaret nuk do te pesonin cka kane pesuar prej vitit 1878 e deri ne vitin 1999 dhe ceshtja e tyre kombetare do te ishte zgjidhur atehere kur jane zgjidhur ceshtje te tjera kombetare ne Ballkan: ceshtja greke, ceshtja rumune, ceshtja bullgare, ceshtja serbe. Sikur t'i takonin qyteterimit perendimor, dhe vetem perendimor, shqiptaret nuk do te perjetonin ndarjen ne kater shtete po do t'iu njihej e drejta e jetes ne nje shtet. 

Shqiptaret, ne te vertete, u takojne dy qyteterimeve: qyteterimit perendimor dhe qyteterimit lindor. Dhe, kjo eshte plotesisht e kuptueshme. Duke jetuar ne udhekryqin mes Lindjes e Perendimit, duke qene te pushtuar kur prej fuqive perendimore e kur prej fuqive lindore, duke qene te ndikuar prej qyteterimit te krishtere dhe prej qyteterimit islamik shqiptaret kane marre cka kane dashur dhe cka nuk kane dashur, kane marre me deshire dhe kane marre me dhune. Kultura e tyre, qyteterimi i tyre eshte bere keshtu bashkim i te dy kulturave, i te dy qyteterimeve. 

Te dhenat qe deshmojne se shqiptaret i takojne qyteterimit islamik hic me pak se qyteterimit te krishtere jane te shumta dhe jane te ndryshme. Dhe, keshtu mund te thuhet jo pse mbi dy te tretat e popullit shqiptar i takojne fese myslimane, por pse permbajtja e qyteterimit shqiptar ne mase te madhe eshte permbajtje e qyteterimit islamik. Dhe, kete e deshmojne te dhena historike, etnografike, kulturore, gjuhesore e te tjera. Menyra e jetes e pjeses me te madhe te popullit shqiptar, arkitektura e qyteteve dhe e fshatrave, objektet e kultit, veshjet popullore, kenget dhe vallet popullore, kuzhina, ceremonite rreth lindjes dhe rreth marteses, ritualet e varrimit, adetet dhe zakonet, deshmojne, per me teper, se qyteterimi islamik eshte me i shtrire ne jeten e shqiptareve sesa qyteterimi i krishtere. Pavaresisht sa gezohet a sa deshperohet kush per kete qe thuhet, te verteten nuk mund ta ndryshojme. Te thuash tani se shqiptaret jane popull qe i takon qyteterimit perendimor e te mos thuash se i takon edhe qyteterimit lindor eshte e sigurt se do te thuash nje te pavertete, prej se ciles shqiptuesi i saj mund te kete, ndoshta, ndonje leverdi sot, por prej se ciles as shkenca shqiptare, as vete shqiptaret kurrfare dobie nuk mund te kene. Te thuash tani se portreti shpirteror i shqiptareve eshte portret shpirteror i krishtere do te thote te behesh nje propagandist fetar a politik fetar, qe nuk e thote te verteten dhe nuk i kontribuon bashkejeteses se harmonishme te te tri feve ne jeten e shqiptareve. 

Dhe, te thuash, se feja myslimane, si fe e shumices se shqiptareve, eshte pengese per integrimin e Shqiperise (e, tani, edhe te Kosoves) ne Bashkimin Evropian, do te thote te behesh propagandist fetar a politik fetar, qe nuk e thote te verteten dhe nuk i kontribuon bashkejeteses se harmonishme fetare te shqiptareve. Gatishmeria e Bashkimit Evropian per te njohur Maqedonine kandidate per pranim, kurse per te bere marreveshjet e ashtuquajtura te stabilizim-asocimit me Turqine dhe me Bosnjen e Hercegovinen, vetem sa deshmon se pohimi i sipertheksuar i disa intelektualeve dhe politikaneve tane, kryesisht i frymezuar nga leverdi vetjake, nuk eshte i vertete, as qellimmire, sepse eshte vetem propagandistik. Pengesat ne te cilat ka hasur Shqiperia ne procesin e integrimit evropian, ne te vertete nuk jane pengesa qe asaj ia ka vene Bashkimi Evropian, po pengesa qe asaj ia ka vene klasa e vete politike me sjelljet e asaj politike! Kush i percjell sadopak shkrimet e shtypit evropian per Shqiperine dhe kush i degjon sadopak deklaratat e politikaneve e shtetareve evropiane per politiken shqiptare do ta kete plotesisht te qarte se jo perberja fetare e shqiptareve, po prapangelja e trasheguar ne zhvillimin ekonomik, niveli i pakenaqshem ne konsolidimin e institucioneve demokratike, krimi i organizuar, korrupsioni i pershtrire dhe, ne lidhje me te gjitha keto e mbi te gjitha keto, konflikti teper i vrazhde mes dy aneve te klases politike, qe prodhon konflikte dhe ushtron ndikim cintegrues ne shoqerine pergjithesisht jane arsyet pse Shqiperia, njerisht, mbetet pas vendeve te tjera te rajonit ne procesin aq te deshiruar te integrimit ne Bashkimin Evropian. 

Rrenjet e kulturave dhe te qyteterimeve te popujve jane te thella: ato shtrihen thelle ne kohe dhe jane materiale e shpirterore. Ne kohen e globalizmit eshte e vertete se ato rrenje po dobesohen: njerezit ne krejt planetin jetojne gjithnje e me njesoj, argetohen gjithnje e me njesoj, mendojne e flasin per gjera gjithnje e me te perbashketa, por eshte gjithaq e vertete se ajo jete gjithnje e me e njejte, ajo veshje gjithnje e me e njejte, ai argetim gjithnje e me i njejte, ai mendim dhe ajo shprehje per gjera gjithnje e me te perbashketa nuk jane fetare, nuk jane as te krishtera, as islamike, as induse, as hebraike, sepse jane planetare. A do te jete me mire a me keq per njerezimin pse procesi i globalizimit ben keso rrafshimesh do ta tregoje ardhmeria. Ajo qe mund te thuhet sigurt qe tani eshte: procesi i globalizimit do t'i rregjoje identitetet kulturore kombetare - kete pasuri te madhe e te pazevendesueshme te planetit. 

Per te gjitha arsyet e siperthena mund te thuhet se tejshquarjet, tejtheksimet e vetedijes fetare, si myslimane ashtu edhe te krishtere, e, sidomos favorizimi i ndonjeres prej tyre nga ana e institucioneve politike a shteterore, jane veprime dhe gjykime te anshme me ndikim te mundshem shperberes ndaj identitetit kombetar te shqiptareve dhe ndaj proceseve integruese shqiptare. 

Pikerisht per arsye se qyteterimi shqiptar eshte qyteterim, njekohesisht, i krishtere dhe islamik, dhe pikerisht pse shqiptaret u takojne tri feve, intelektualit, politikanit dhe shtetarit shqiptar me pare se shkrimtarit meksikan, Karlos Fuentes, i takon te thote cka thote Karlos Fuentes. E ai, mbasi permend gjuhen spanishte ne te cilen shkruan dhe qyteterimet sic jane qyteterimi i Mesdheut, qyteterimi i indianeve, qyteterimi i zezakeve, qyteterimi i krishtere, qyteterimi islamik dhe qyteterime te tjera, thote se ne asnje menyre nuk mund te pajtohet me tezen e Samuell Hantingtonit mbi konfliktin e qyteterimeve: "nuk mund ta pranoj tezen mbi konfliktin e qyteterimeve, sepse te gjitha ato qe permenda jane qyteterime te miat dhe ato nuk mund te jene ne konflikt ne shpirtin tim. Ato i flasin njera-tjetres dhe ato jane ne marreveshje njera me tjetren". 

Ne qofte se, megjithate, mund te jete dikush qe nuk mund t'i shqiptoje mendimet e humanistit Karlos Fuentes mbi dialoget dhe marreveshjet e vetekuptueshme te qyteterimeve, atehere ai do te duhej te mos harronte se, si e thone antropologet dhe etnologet moderne, "nuk ka kultura te larta e te uleta; ka vetem kultura te ndryshme qe, secila ne menyren e vet, i plotesojne nevojat dhe deshirat e pjesetareve te tyre". 

E shpjeguar dhe e vleresuar nga aspekti i konkluzioneve te ketyre antropologeve dhe etnologeve ligjerata e paradokohshme e Presidentit Alfred Moisiu, ne Universitetin e Oksfordit del e papranueshme: ne nentekst ajo e permban favorizimin e krishterimit si fe superiore ne krahasim me fene myslimane! Nuk jam i gatshem te besoj se perdallimi i tille mes ketyre dy feve eshte mendesi e tij. Paraqitjet e tij, sjelljet e tij te kujdesshme ndaj bashkesive fetare ne Shqiperi, gjykimet e tij te matura sikur e perjashtojne kete mundesi. Por, ja, ligjerata eshte mbajtur dhe, si e tille, inkuadrohet apo, te shprehem me qarte dikush mund ta inkuadroje ne ballafaqimet e sotme kunderhistorike intelektuale mes dy feve te medha: mes krishterimit dhe myslimanizmit. 

Dhe, c'mund te thuhet me tej per marredheniet e politikes e te feve ne jeten shqiptare sot? C'mund te thuhet per perpjekjet e disa intelektualeve dhe te disa politikaneve, ne Shqiperi e ne Kosove, qe populli shqiptar te distancohet nga gjeografia e vet, duke shquar elementet e tij gjoja joballkanike dhe duke iu pataqitur Evropes cka ne thelb nuk eshte? Mund te thuhet edhe shume cka, pa dyshim. Prandaj po them edhe dicka. 

Gjithe ato qe po ndodhin e po thuhen ne fushe te feve; dhe gjithe ato qe po thuhen e po behen ne fushe te politikes ndaj feve; dhe gjithe ato qe po behen e po thuhen ne fushe te politikes kombetare ne pergjithesi viteve te fundit sikur nxisin pyetje: e kemi pranuar idene e modernitetit si ide shoqerore dhe politike? E kemi te qarte vendin e feve ne jeten tone kombetare? E kemi percaktuar mire strategjine e politikes kombetare? Nje pergjigje, per dike, ndoshta, shume e diskutueshme, qe mund t'iu jepet ketyre tri pyetjeve, eshte e mbajtur ne pyetjen e katert: mos po harrojme se pozita gjeostrategjike e tokave ne te cilat kemi jetuar e do te jetojme dhe perberja trifetare e popullit duhet te na bejne te mendojme se fati i yne historik eshte i paracaktuar per te sendertuar zbutjen e kundershtimeve mes Lindjes e Perendimit dhe per te bere sintezen e qyteterimeve te tyre? 

_Korrieri, 10 Shkurt 2006_

----------


## unreal

Kadare eshte i madh,s'ka fjale.

Qosja ka thene se ky eshte shkrimtari me i madh Shqipetar.

Vec se...kur kemi te bejme me c'eshtje si kjo,Kadare eshte teper i vogel perballe Qosjes.

p.s:

Traboini,

kur te flasish per Qosjen,te lutem,mos fol i mveshur me kemishen katolike.As ate partiake.

lunesta!

Listes tuaj te rilindasve do t'i shtoj edhe emrin e rilindasit Qosja.Kur ne shqiptarve qe jetonim jashte kufirit te shtetit ame na ishin fikur te gjitha dritat,ishte vepra dhe fjala e Qosjes qe na bente drite.

----------


## Sabriu

Më duket se një ditë ju pro Kadare me ca të tjerë do ta mbroni edhe tezën e dikurshme të z.Kadaresë,kur shkruajti se: shqiptarët në ballkan po shtohen si minjët. 

Shkrimi z.Kadaresë është një shkrim mjaft sharllatan,i nivelit të ulët dhe i qëllimshëm për të keq. Shkurt ky shkrim dëmton identitetin kombëtar shqiptar.Nuk e kam ditur deri më tani se paska identitet europian pa gjuhë bile të unifikuar europiane, apo ndoshta z.Kadare po e përgaditka një gjuhë të tillë për shqiptarët.

z.Kadare qdohere në shkrimet e veta ka sulmuar muslimanizmin dhe  nacionalizmin shqiptar, ca haptazi ,ca në mënyrën e vet të stilit dhe të tuipit dinak.Kadareja në të shumtën e rasteve kalon në ideologjinë enveriste sepse sikur Enveri ashtu dhe "i madhi"Kadare ka shkruar se Shqipëria ka armiç ,duke i përmend në disa raste edhe emrat e nacionalistëve të shquar shqiptar.Këte e shprehu dhe e bëri duke iu drejtuar me një letër të veqant EKREM BARDHËS.

Kadare e ka sinqerisht apo përsëri me hipokrizi?

Teza e dikurshme e Kadares se"po nuk u bënë shqiptarët të krishterë nuk i do Europa është tezë e shqiptarëve që duan konvertim të muslimanëve në të krishterë".Në një mënyrë këtë e pohon edhe tani i cili me spjegimin e tanishëm pohon se paska qenë NË POZITAT SERBE.Por me heshtjen ndaj Greqisë tregon se mbetet në pozitat GREKOF

Historia e njerëzimit ,përfshirë edhe fenë ,nuk mund të bëhet e ribëhet sa her u teket hartuesve të skemave konjukturale.

Ua ruajt perëndia "të madhi"z.Kadarenë së bashku me përkrahsit e tij të tipit :
greko- bizantin e sllavo-ortodoks.

Sabri Selmani

----------


## ZANOR

ore secili ka mendimin e qellimin e vet

o sabri, po flas me ty e te marrin vesh tjeret...

ata dy burra siper teje, Kadare e Qosja nuk besoj te jene profetet
secilin njeri e mbron VEPRA E VET, poashtu edhe e fundose negativja e secilit person te kesaj bote
secili njeri i gjalle ne kete bote ka gabime, bile edhe vet profetet me te medhenj!

Vetem Zoti eshte i pagabueshem!

Edhe gabimet e Kadarese e Qosjes i dijme, as nuk jane Dy Majat e Kombit dhe as nuk jane dy yje te kombit krejt krejt krejt te paster - engjuj nuk ka - POR,  qellimi i tyre
ndaj kombit, eshte largpames e nuk mund te vleresohet I KEQ, (cfaredo qe te thone te dyte) as nga armiqet me te egjer!

  Njeriu qe pretendon se eshte  i vertete - duhet ta thot TE VERTETEN: s'je ti i vetmi qe shprehesh ashtu, e kuptojme pezmin tend e te fese, por ai me shume eshte pezmi i fese, se sa yti, qe hiqesh si katakomb fetar e çon pluhur panevoje, se krejt ate qe din ti, e dijme shume shqiptare edhe me mire se ti!

Keto dy shkrime te Kadarese e Qosjes, jane provime kombetare, ku te dyte e japin PROVIMIN PARA KOMBIT MESUES. Dallimi ne mes tyre eshte: Kadare anon krejtesisht kah feja e vjeter jona, po as nuk e kruan bash bute, e Qosja jep diagonale dyanesore, me ndikim, qe eshte krejt e vertete. Ndjeje kulturen, kengen, vallen, theksin aziatik - e Kadare t'i kepute penjt me shkurt, e Qosja t'i len pejte me te gjate te manevrosh me logjiken e shendoshe - gjeje vetveten.
 Me realist eshte Qosja, anipse me i rralle, brum me i shtrire, jo aq i dendur ne mendime te forta, e me diplomat fjale eshte Kadare, qe ta jep diagnozen e kjarte e serte: do te vdesesh, o do te shpetosh! N'daç grrithu, e vraje veten - o qesh e prite vdekjen burrerisht! Ai shqiptar qe i ka studjuar te dyte, i njeh me mire!

  Po nje dije ti e te gjithe shqiptaret: 1966 - 2006, kater dekada, e shih sa potencial kadrovik kemi sot edhe te shtypur ne te dy anet e kufirit vllazeror (secila politike ne menyren e vet, e te dyjat gati si nje brumi) - PO sikur t'i kishim pase keto mundesi zhvillimi intelektual, gjate mbi pese shekuj roberie nen turqit, e mbi pese shekuj roberie nen romaket (para tyre), e mbi tete shekuj (870 vjet) nen bizantin e sllavet - ku do te ishim na sot? Mesiguri do te ishim nder kombet me te forta europiane e aziatike (duke aluduar ne genin e mençurise e guximit shqiptar, ne inteligjencen e shqiptarit e guximin e tij luftarak).

  Nuk jane pa qellim tre fete me te forta te botes, brenda popullit shqiptar. Na dogjen e poqen pushtuesit per afro tremije vjet (qe i dijme pakez, lere lashtesine deri ne antikuitet), gjithcka te mire, na moren deri tek shpirti - athua nuk kishin mundesi pushtuesit, te mos na i jepnin edhe keto tre fete tona? Po kishin, por deshten te na lene ne pese shtete e tre fe, te coptuar, arrna gjeografike, secili pushtues sipas interesave te veta! Pyetja eshte: sa e kuptojne shqiptaret kete histeri? Shume sish, por tu ka mbeltuar ne shpirt e mendje me shekuj e periudha historike edhe po te tentosh ta nxierresh jasht shpirti - krishtin e allahun, e t'i adhurosh shqip, si me emra, si me besime - duhet ta nxierresh edhe lukthin jasht!
Jane pjeke e nuk hiqen, vetem mund te krasiten degesh me ndonje diktature te forte (si ajo enveriste), po perseri fara e besimeve nuk zhduket. Secili besim ka menyren e vet te predikimit e aplikimit fetar, e secili mundohet te jete me afer Zotit, Krijuesit o po edhe secili ka te metat e veta, sepse perderisa Librat e Shenjte, paskan zbritur nga Qielli, athua nuk ka fuqi Ai Krijuesi edhe t'i aplikoj e t'i mbroje tok me fete, po ka mbetur sabriu e gjoni e anastasi - qe t'i mbroje?!

  Krejt qellimi yne eshte tek identiteti shqiptar: a eshte europian apo aziatiko-afrikan, ku eshte Toka e Shqipes ne harte? A ben si ajo: vithet tek burri e kryet ne gjini? Jo, vetemsa e mashtron vetveten, se nje dite del duçi sa kapuçi! A do te kishte ndodhur masakra e Srebernice 10-12 mije boshnjake per tre dite te zhduken ne gazera, ne sy te botes moderne - po te mos ishin musliman? Kurre, nuk do te ndodhte ashtu. Ceshtja eshte: o ngat fese e pa atdhe, o ne atdhe e lere fene rahat, beso si gjithe bota, se e dijme sa na ndihmon ne keto momente historike! E kur te behesh fuqi e superfuqi, edhe fese ia ben me sy! :shkelje syri:  Po as ajo nuk to te thot se - ti je me afer ne preher te Zotit!!!

  Identitet shqiptar - europian!

''o kohera o kulla te vjetra
ka kund shpirt pa te meta?''

  Kerkoj falje se nuk thashe gati asgje...hm as gabimet orthografike s'i paskam ndreqe...nejse mendime te lira e te rreshketa... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## faiksmajli

Ismail Kadare është më i madhi i letrave shqipe. Kjo nuk diskutohet!.Gjithmonë mund të mësojmë prej tij prandaj ,kjo tëmë edhe po të jetë gjithmonë në forum është e nevojshme. Duke e lexuar Kadarenë e duke u marrë me të ,e njohim Historinë tonë ,Kulturën tonë,Krenarinë tonë shumë më mirë. 
Pra , duke studjuar Kadarenë , studjojmë vetën tonë qenien shqiptare në përgjithësi.

----------


## dodoni

Debat shume i mire ky midis Kadarese dhe Qosjes, dy prej intelektualeve me te medhenje te gjalle shqiptare. 

Une mendoj se qe te dy pjeserisht kane te drejte. Mendoj qe Qosja ka te drejte kur thote qe qyteterimi yne kombetar ka ngjashmeri me ate te Lindjes se Afert dhe te Mesme, edhe per vet afersine gjeografike qe kemi, mirepo qyteterimi yne nuk eshte qyteterim islam, sepse ka qene keshtu edhe para se te ekzistonte islami, e edhe para se nje pjese e kombit te islamizohej, bashke me faktin tjeter qe e njejta ngjashmeri ekziston ne gjithe Ballkanin, jo vetem tek shqiptaret por edhe tek greket, bullgaret, serbet, italianet jugore, e deri te kroatet, dhe ketu Kadare ka te drejte, se qyteterimi yne eshte prape me shume europiane e nuk eshte islam. Ngjashmerite duken fare qarte si ne mentalitet e menyren e jeteses, ashtu edhe ne art, muzike, kuzhine etj..

----------


## Brari

E Enjte, 30 Mars 2006


PAPA NE SHTEPINE E SHQIPTAREVE .

Papa Gjon Pali i dyte, njeriu qe besonte ne mrekullite, ishte dhe mbetet vete mrekullia e koheve tona. Kurre me pare ndonje lider nuk ia ka dale qe te flase para turmave gjigante si ai, kurre me pare ndonje lider nuk ka ditur te projektoje me kaq force imazhet e tij ne zemrat dhe mendjet e njerezve. Papati i Gjon Palit te Dyte pati si fill perbashkues paqen dhe bashkejetesen. Ne nje kulture si kjo e jona, e mesuar qe te djege me nxitim cdo argument si mode kalimtare, pesoi metamorfoze perballe karizmes se njeriut qe vinte nga Lindja e Ftohte. Fjalet e tij kane eksploruar boten bashkekohore duke medituar mbi te kaluaren dhe duke ofruar nje shprese per te ardhmen. 

Ati i shenjte diti si pakkush te gjeje nje vije te komunikimit direkt, te hapur e te thjeshte me besimtaret e ne pergjithesi me njerezit moderne. Nga ftesa e tij per te mos patur frike kur ai ju shfaq botes nga sheshi i Shen Pjetrit ne vitin 1978 deri ne momentet e fundit ku dhimbja dhe vuajtja u kthyen ne vlere universale duke sfiduar ligjet e konsumizmit e te aparences, njerezimi mbare njohu nje ekzistence e cila kthehet ne liber jete e nga i cili marrin pergjigje pyetjet tona me te thella e me te fshehta. Me shpirt profetik, i vemendshem ndaj shenjave te kohes, Gjon Pali i Dyte, njeri europian, revokon me force rrenjet e thella kristiane te kontinentit te vjeter duke e konsideruar ate atdheun e perbashket te te gjithe europianeve, shpetimin e tyre. 

Ne nje bisede te ndezur me nje gazetare te njohur, ai pati thene: Vendi im, Polonia, eshte denuar me vdekje shpeshhere, por ka mbijetuar duke u mbledhur rreth vetvetes e duke u mbeshtetur fort ne rrenjet e perbashketa kulturore. Europa eshte nje, pati ngritur zerin ne fund te bisedes. Kjo vlen edhe per Shqiperine, te ciles ne prill te vitit 1980, ai do ti drejtohej nga Otrantoja per ti dhene shprese, per ti bere te njohur komunitetit nderkomtar martirizimin e saj, e mbi te gjitha komunisteve shqiptare qe izolimi qe ata ndertuan nuk e kishte ndare Shqiperine nga Vatikani, nga Perendimi. 

Nga filozofia e tij filluan te tendosen telat me gjemba derisa u keputen, te shemben muret e ndarjes, te triumfojne te drejtat e njeriut, te bien paragjykimet per te ndryshmin. Nga mendimi i tij na shfaqet nje Europe ne ndryshim, ne kerkim te nje identiteti te ri, nje Europe qe do te jete edhe sfida e mijevjecarit te trete. 
Gjon Pali ka nje vit qe u mungon syve te mbare njerezimit, por zemrat dine ti jene besnike. E kemi pare duke brohoritur nder nje milion te rinj ne Torvergata, duke ecur mendueshem perballe murit te loteve ne Izrael, duke medituar me qetesi ne xhamine e Damaskut, duke perkedhelur varrin e Indira Gandit, duke fermentuar lirine e vendit te tij ne Varshave, duke sfiduar ne emer te dinjitetit njerezor diktatoret, duke puthur token shqiptare pas nje zhuritjeje shekullore. 

Papa ne Shqiperi eshte nje kapitull i ndritur i historise sone. 
Pese shekuj me pare, Papa Pikolomini do te nisej drejt Shqiperise per tu takuar me mbrojtesin e cilivizimit perendimor, Gjergj Kastriotin, por fati nuk deshi ndersa ne prill te vitit 1993 pasaardhesi i Tij erdhi per ta rifutur Shqiperine ne Perendim, per te bekuar demokracine e re qe sapo kishte lindur. Me gjuhen e dashurise, ai na le mesazhe te vyera tolerance e ndertimi te shtetit te se drejtes, kujtojme fjalet e tij: Njeriu dhe Zoti nuk jane nje alternative dhe nuk konkurrojne njeri tjetrin. 

Perkundrazi, njeriu ka nje dinjitet te larte,tamam sic i ka hije nje krijese te bere sipas imazhit te Zotit. Njohja e kesaj vlere te cdo njeriu, do te beje qe edhe ekonomia te gjeje ekuilibrin e drejte ndermjet arsyeve te aftesive dhe spikatjes se solidaritetit dhe do ta coje keshtu impenjimin politik me nje kerkese pergjegjesie ndaj se mires se perbashket, duke ndjekur gjithmone kerkesat e respektimit ndaj etikes dhe moralit. Ai e pasuroi kujtesen tone me imazhet e paharrueshme te takimeve me shpirtin e kombit tone, Nene Terezen, venerimi ndaj se ciles u duk me lumturimin e saj ne vitin 2003. 

Pikerisht perballe fondamentalizmit fetar dhe intolerances, Karol Voitila ka insistuar me forcen e shpirtit dhe te fjales qe besimi i vertete eshte kunder cdo lloj radikalizimi dhe abuzimi ne emer te Zotit. Nuk mund te kete vdekje ne emer te Zotit. Kete mesazh, ai e ka perseritur pa u lodhur e me te eshte fuqizuar per te rrezuar barrierat shekullore te urrejtjes e konkurrencen ndermjet besimeve me lutjen qe tek adhurimi i perbashket ndaj Hyut, njerezit e besimeve te gjejne motive bashkepunimi per paqen, drejtesine, lirine e progresin. 
Kudo qe Voitila eshte shfaqur, ka tingelluar fort Apeli ne mbrojtje te dinjitetit te njeriut apo shtytja qe te kemi ne zemer fatet e te pambrojturve mbi te cilet rendon logjika e perfitimit. 

Papa Karol, pra, ia doli qe te behej zedhenes i te drejtave pertej cdo kufiri kulturor, social ekonomik e fetar. Ne kete kontekst, ish presidenti Berisha, sot kryeminister i vendit, nga sheshi Skenderbej, ne vitin 1993, pa asnje ekuivok, tha: Kisha polake i dha Selise se Shenjte papen sllav, misionarin e madh, qe me forcen e mbipushtetshme te ideve dhe parimeve dha kontribut paresor ne rrezimin e perdes se hekurt, dhe sot po me kete arme ai lufton dhe perpiqet te rrafshoje murin e parave qe rrezikon ta zevendesoje kete perde. Prandaj dhe Papa Voitila eshte Papa i shpreses dhe ringjalljes. 

Njeriu qe vinte nga VADOVICE, i quajtur Karol Voitila, peshkatari i njerezve, i kerrusur nga dhimbjet hyri drejt e ne histori me madheshti, ndonese ishte i pervunjte, duke na pasuruar te gjithve. Ne shqiptareve vecanerisht na la porosi: Mesoni artin e dialogut dhe te degjuarit, qofte edhe kur ky art eshte i lodhshem. Ky eshte cmimi i lirise. Ky eshte sekreti i progresit te vertete moral dhe civil. Per udhekryqet tona na la kumtin: MOS KINI FRIKE!. 

Ju faleminderit! 

Nga Bujar Leskaj * 

*Minister i Turizmit, Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve. Fjala e mbajtur dje ne hotel Sheraton ne konferencen me teme Papa Gjon Pali ne shtepine e shqiptareve. 

KJ

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> z.Kadare qdohere në shkrimet e veta ka sulmuar muslimanizmin dhe  nacionalizmin shqiptar, ca haptazi ,ca në mënyrën e vet të stilit dhe të tuipit dinak.


Problemi eshte se myslimani i mire eshte Shqiptar i vaket. Pse? Sepse e ka besnikerine e vet te dyzuar nga popullit Mysliman (ymetit) dhe popullit Shqiptar.
Prandaj islami eshte pengese per krijimin dhe zhvillimin e kombit mbi baza jo-fetare, sic e para-shikuan Eterit tane te shek te 19te. Keshtu qe Kadareja ve ne dukje kete konflikt. Nuk eshte sulm ndaj Myslimaneve, eshte thjesht konstatim.

----------


## kiniku

Rexhep Q.

"Kur flitet per bashkejetesen e harmonishme te te tri feve ne jeten e popullit shqiptar, kjo nuk do te thote se fete ne jeten e tij vetvetiu ishin faktor i njesise se tij shpirterore, *prandaj as faktor i konsolidimit kombetar* sic ishte feja ne jeten e, ta themi, polakeve, ruseve, italianeve, spanjolleve, turqve"


he-he.

Kur Shqiptaret e lidhjes së Prizrenit kërkonin nga Berlini, nga Bizmarku, ky iu thotë: Kombi Shqiptar, nuk ka komb Shqiptar, ju jeni Turq.  Ne duam ta largojme nga Europa, ju e keni perqafuar. Kam frigë se aspiratat e Qosjes tejkalojnë mundësit\aftësit e tijë. 

Dikur ishim mbrojtes të Europes, sot jemi vrima e zeze e saj. Degradim se jo mahi. Shqiptari nuk ka identitet Europian, nuk e ka as E-në e Europes, pervec gjeografikisht. Shiqoni vetem temen "Cfare do të thotë të jesh Shqiptar" ku qarte shihet një krenari e pa-fre në kufi me veteledhatim. Me vjen të printoj ketë teme dhe të masturboj dikund ne bunkeret e rivieres Shqiptare me shkrimet e Shqiptarve. Aq me ndezin.

Europianizmi nuk do të thotë antena satelitore e dy orë pornografi pas ores 23 duke thenë "Shiqo Qafirat".  Europianzimi është standard që cdo Europian e trashegon nga gjyshërit e tij filozofe, jo nga gjysherit fisnik qoban me shpirt të pasur bujar dhe me kanun të madhit Lekë në njërën dorë e në tjeren duke krruar testiset. Fundja, për Europen mund të flasin vëtëm nipat tonë dhe atë nese...

----------


## Sabriu

Kiniku manipulon deklaraten e Bizmarkut,

Ky rezon , kiniketj si duket qenkan ndonje misionar argat i i evropës se MYKUR krishtere e cila dit e natë ka punuar  punon dhe do të punoj për farosjen e popullit tonë,ti rezon & co,pa dyshim se nuk jeni shqiptar,ti o je  ndonjë vlleh i fëlliqur apo ndonjë grek i pistë,të cilët tentojnë të nxisin përçarje fetare mes shqiptarëve,ku populli shqiptar ka një traditë shekullore me tolerancë fetare fal shumicës muslimane!!Sa i përket asaj evropes tënde "qytetruese" ajo evropë e jotja mesjetare ,barbare ajo mohonte  të ekzistonte një komb shqiptar ,nuk harrjmë deklaratat e Europianit mesjetar Bizmarkut i cili thonte se kombi shqiptar nuk egziston ,dhe ajo evrop e "civilizuar " i ndante tokat e shqiptarëve kristosllave greke dhe serbo -malazias.

Abdi Baleta kur potencon se prania e faktorit musliman në Shqipöri ka qenë faktor shpëtimtar ,përmend edhe Arsa Millatovicin,armikun e madh të shqiptarëve,i cili thot :"shqiptarët me përqafimin e fesë Islame i shpëtuan sllavizimit"

Pra Islami ishte ai që e shpëtoj këtë popull nga shkombtarizimi dhe asimilimi.
Përveq kësaj edhe shumë autorë të huaj e kanë mbështetur këtë tezë kështu sipas I.Irwwin,R .Falaschi, W:S :ngerdheshje: awis,Roberto Maroko della Rocca etj:"Islamizmi i shqiptarëve ka 
qenë një pritë kundër presijonit sllav , ashtu sikundër më parë pranimi i katolocizmit ka qenë e ngjashme kundër Greqizimit të sjellë nga Ortodoksoia Bizantine.
Të njejtët historianë pohojnë se:"Shumë katolok në vete përqafuan fen e re .Dukej që arësyeja e tyre ishte frika dhe urrejtja që ushqenin për sllavët .Me kthimin në fenë Islame ata u bënë aleate të barabartë me Turqit dhe për këtë fituan sigurinë kundër fuqive sllave,të krishtere."

rrezon,kinik etj,, qenkeni me të vërtetë TURPI  I KRISHTIT.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Abdi Baleta kur potencon se prania e faktorit musliman në Shqipöri ka qenë faktor shpëtimtar ,përmend edhe Arsa Millatovicin,armikun e madh të shqiptarëve,i cili thot :"shqiptarët me përqafimin e fesë Islame i shpëtuan sllavizimit".


Ai Sllavi nuk ka si ta thote ate pasi, nqs eshte sllav nacionalist, atehere mendon qe Shqipot ne fakt jane Sllave. Pra s'kishte c'te sllavizohej. Fatkeqsisht, Sllavet e Greket e Ruset ende mendojne si Turqit. *Ti je c'fe ke!* Eshte nje konceptim idiot, shume me i prapambetur sesa konceptimi i vetes te bariut te thjeshte shqipfoles (e me vone ShqiptAR) nder shekuj.

Asimilimi ndodh vetem ne zonat kufitare. Nqs je dakort me Bajge-lehtin atehere ti potencon qe Kosova eshte zone kufitare, historikisht Serbe, e me pakice popullate Shqiptare.

----------

